# Drivel Away...



## jsullivan03 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5277084&postcount=1000

Good post, slip....


----------



## pbradley (Sep 2, 2010)

Drivel drivel


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2010)

What's dat smell??


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's dat smell??



mom made some new cheese frys or something...





sorry folks ill open a window when it cools off.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2010)

Slip, where did you get your avatar pic of that big hen redtail hawk?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2010)

slip said:


> mom made some new cheese frys or something...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pfffffffffffffft!!




Nicodemus said:


> Slip, where did you get your avatar pic of that big hen redtail hawk?





How can you tell it's a hen??  I hate a Hawk, they'll ruin a small bird field in a heartbeat.


How's the knee ole timer??


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip, where did you get your avatar pic of that big hen redtail hawk?


i just found it online.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffffft!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Not to be smart, or have the Ladies come down on me, but by her heavy build and size. Hens raptors are bigger and sturdier built than males. 

The knee is trouble. I`ll know more Wednesday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Not to be smart, or have the Ladies come down on me, but by her heavy build and size. Hens raptors are bigger and sturdier built than males.
> 
> The knee is trouble. I`ll know more Wednesday.





Soooooo, you're sayin the "hen" hawks have bigger butts than the drake hawks??



Good luck with the knee bro, I know whatcha going thru!


----------



## Sirduke (Sep 2, 2010)

Ahhhh, nothing like the smell of a brand new drivel !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Soooooo, you're sayin the "hen" hawks have bigger butts than the drake hawks??
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the knee bro, I know whatcha going thru!





I`m gonna make it thru this okay.  

That first sentence up there in your post, is blurry, and you typed so low I couldn`t hear it...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna make it thru this okay.
> 
> That first sentence up there in your post, is blurry, and you typed so low I couldn`t hear it...





Not only didja see it, hear it, you're still laughing at it!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not only didja see it, hear it, you're still laughing at it!!





Can`t remember...


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 2, 2010)

ok who ran me over this time i cant even nap without being runded over


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t remember...





Alright gals and WOW's . . . GET 'EM!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> ok who ran me over this time i cant even nap without being runded over








"runded"????






I spent 2 thousand $$ this summer to learn you how to spell and THIS is what I get??




Somebody shoot me, I gotzzz to have some relief!!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "runded"????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "runded"????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well theres your problem...


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 2, 2010)

slip said:


> well theres your problem...



wasup slip


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 2, 2010)

Spending money on today's youth is never a waste of money!    Well perhaps in some cases...   Special cases...   Like Seth here...he's exceptional!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Alright gals and WOW's . . . GET 'EM!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2010)

Seth, a good education was wasted on you!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>





Hi!  


I didn`t do it. Weren`t me...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> I didn`t do it. Weren`t me...



Hey!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!!!!




Hey!

weren`t me...


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> wasup slip



not much dude. just here and there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2010)

Slip, you got your dirt ready to plant greens yet?


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip, you got your dirt ready to plant greens yet?



yup its ready for all the fall goods.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2010)

slip said:


> yup its ready for all the fall goods.





The chickens just about have mine ready too. I`ll have mustard, collards, kale, cabbage, and a few turnips.

What are you plantin`?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2010)

Supper. Bed. In that order.
Oh lawd, da Big House is killing me this week!


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The chickens just about have mine ready too. I`ll have mustard, collards, kale, cabbage, and a few turnips.
> 
> What are you plantin`?



i got broccoli cauliflower and onions in last night, ill double what i got and add some cabbage. 

my pole beans are big and bushy but....no beans


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Seth, a good education was wasted on you!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Supper. Bed. In that order.
> Oh lawd, da Big House is killing me this week!





Maybe you`ll be able to get some rest, Robert. Sounds like a rough week.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 2, 2010)

Evenin Drivelers 

Hey Nick...methinks you need to get to buildin.. I got somethin special to show The Redhead, just for you    Ask Dani bout it


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Drivelers
> 
> Hey Nick...methinks you need to get to buildin.. I got somethin special to show The Redhead, just for you    Ask Dani bout it



Uh oh!!  Does it have to do with chickens?


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Drivelers
> 
> Hey Nick...methinks you need to get to buildin.. I got somethin special to show The Redhead, just for you    Ask Dani bout it



whats up with the chicken in your avatar


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Uh oh!!  Does it have to do with chickens?


Mebe   



Seth carter said:


> whats up with the chicken in your avatar



It decided to chill with Aimee for a bit


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mebe
> 
> 
> 
> It decided to chill with Aimee for a bit





Tell me, purty pleeze...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Tell me, purty pleeze...


We're finishing the 2 chicken houses this weekend 
Dani thought The Redhead outta see


----------



## pbradley (Sep 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> We're finishing the 2 chicken houses this weekend




Hey Chicken Lady!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> We're finishing the 2 chicken houses this weekend
> Dani thought The Redhead outta see
> 
> View attachment 554031
> ...



 

Little Red better hide!!!  

Ya`lls work looks good!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 2, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Hey Chicken Lady!!!


Hey Phillip  How you doin? 


Nicodemus said:


> Little Red better hide!!!
> 
> Ya`lls work looks good!!



Well, she suggested I not.. but I _*had*_ to   

Thanky


----------



## pbradley (Sep 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Phillip  How you doin?
> 
> 
> Well, she suggested I not.. but I _*had*_ to
> ...




I'm good, thanks. You?  Cute av.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 2, 2010)

Good afternoon village...errrr.....  Felipe!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Drivelers
> 
> Hey Nick...methinks you need to get to buildin.. I got somethin special to show The Redhead, just for you    Ask Dani bout it





SnowHunter said:


> We're finishing the 2 chicken houses this weekend
> Dani thought The Redhead outta see
> 
> View attachment 554031
> ...


Hey Snowy!!

Looks like them chickens are gonna have five star accommodations!!

Good evening Folks!!


----------



## pbradley (Sep 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good afternoon village...errrr.....  Felipe!



Ahem...do I know you, ma'am?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm looking for the Frog Giggin' forum. Can anyone point me in that direction?


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm looking for the Frog Giggin' forum. Can anyone point me in that direction?



It was deleted.Too many people complaining about the dollar cover charge.

However, I have an adundance in pond at old house.

You are welcome to go up there and gig,shoot or catch with artificial worms.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm looking for the Frog Giggin' forum. Can anyone point me in that direction?


We got one of those??.......I must have missed it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> It was deleted.Too many people complaining about the dollar cover charge.
> 
> However, I have an adundance in pond at old house.
> 
> You are welcome to go up there and gig,shoot or catch with artificial worms.


 
Is baiting allowed? and I'll gladly pay you $1 a dozen for all the frogs I gig.


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is baiting allowed? and I'll gladly pay you $1 a dozen for all the frogs I gig.



Baiting is allowed.Just dont ask Butterfly,she will want to call the DNR.

Remember last episode?

You are welcome to gig all you want,free.I however am not allowed back on the premises...enter with caution.


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We got one of those??.......I must have missed it



It was a great forum,didnt last long though


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 2, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I'm good, thanks. You?  Cute av.


Good here  

Thanks, Aimee's such a ham 


BBQBOSS said:


> Good afternoon village...errrr.....  Felipe!


Hey Matty 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> Looks like them chickens are gonna have five star accommodations!!
> 
> Good evening Folks!!


Lawd, they got it made 

Hey Mitch


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 2, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> It was a great forum,didnt last long though


Must have been like one of them shooting a dog threads!!!.........I mean like who would stab one of those cute little green slimey things.....Unless you were a psychopath or something


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Must have been like one of them shooting a dog threads!!!.........I mean like who would stab one of those cute little green slimey things.....Unless you were a psychopath or something



For real!!!! 













22 shorts with rifle and lighted scope works MUCH better!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> For real!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> For real!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> It was a great forum,didnt last long though


 
Yeah, a few folks ruined it for everyone. They were just a little to jumpy.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 2, 2010)

Evening My fellow Woodyites...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening My fellow Woodyites...



Kim!!! 
Man, what a trip of a lifetime! I bet you sleep for 3 days once you get home.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening My fellow Woodyites...


Evening Kim!!.......I like the GON Sticker on the sign!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Kim!!!
> Man, what a trip of a lifetime! I bet you sleep for 3 days once you get home.



You may be right there Robert.  It's been awesome.  Going up most of the trails to the passes were fun,  Coming down, ????  welll, lets just say it's a good thing I have extra shorts with me.   25-40 degree inclines with nothing but loose rocks.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Kim!!.......I like the GON Sticker on the sign!!



I had a few extra that just happen to ride along, I am down to one and not sure yet when or where it will show up.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 2, 2010)

Alright, Shutting down for the night.  Need some rest, Tommorrow we burn up some asphalt making our way back to Ga.  May take a northern route and see some of Kansas and Missouri on the way back.

Night folks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> You may be right there Robert.  It's been awesome.  Going up most of the trails to the passes were fun,  Coming down, ????  welll, lets just say it's a good thing I have extra shorts with me.   25-40 degree inclines with nothing but loose rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a few extra that just happen to ride along, I am down to one and not sure yet when or where it will show up.



Just bite the bullet, fill up the tank and go stick one on 243Savages door at Jellystone. 

Of course, thats easy for me to say sitting here in this Lazy Boy recliner.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm headed to bed.
Safe travels home, Kim!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> You may be right there Robert.  It's been awesome.  Going up most of the trails to the passes were fun,  Coming down, ????  welll, lets just say it's a good thing I have extra shorts with me.   25-40 degree inclines with nothing but loose rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a few extra that just happen to ride along, I am down to one and not sure yet when or where it will show up.






Redneck Maguiver said:


> Alright, Shutting down for the night.  Need some rest, Tommorrow we burn up some asphalt making our way back to Ga.  May take a northern route and see some of Kansas and Missouri on the way back.
> 
> Night folks.


Time for me to call it a night as well!!......Safe travels to you tomorrow!!


Good night folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just bite the bullet, fill up the tank and go stick one on 243Savages door at Jellystone.
> 
> Of course, thats easy for me to say sitting here in this Lazy Boy recliner.


 
I'd rather see him stick one on a Bison's hiney. That would sure enough miff ol' 243....


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Must have been like one of them shooting a dog threads!!!.........I mean like who would stab one of those cute little green slimey things.....Unless you were a psychopath or something



Better not gig mine!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Better not gig mine!


 
Dude, you have some weird pets..


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hellooooooooooooo??????


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 3, 2010)

morning folks.....It's Friday,get to work a short day and then get ready for some fishing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 3, 2010)

Friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaay!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2010)

Waiting on the phone call to see if I have to work at all today otherwise it is move hay and maybe work on tree stands and shooting lanes.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 3, 2010)

Mornin Snowy  How ya been?

Mornin to the rest of you ugly dudes as well...


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 3, 2010)

Mornin Neil  ugh, need mo sleep  

ok, gotta go get the heathen youngin up and on the bus!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Snowy  How ya been?
> 
> Mornin to the rest of you ugly dudes as well...


 
Who are YOU calling ugly?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who are YOU calling ugly?



At least it wasn't with a capital U.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who are YOU calling ugly?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 3, 2010)

a bit early for squabbles, aint it boyz?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> a bit early for squabbles, aint it boyz?



Weez jest funnin....
But the mexican started it. 


I gotta go pick up a load of blinds in Suwanee. Yall have a good day.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 3, 2010)

Mornin folks!  Yep, it's 8am and I'm laying in the bed with the kid and the wifey.  Sure was nice to sleep in!


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 3, 2010)

Mornin Kids! 

Dove hunt tomarrow   (first day of the season - been working on the field for a month)

I git to be the play BBQBOSS. (what a resposibility)
Menu: Bacon wrapped hot dogs, beans, chedder cheeze, and sweet tea.

Got a little 12 yr. old friend commin. and gonna put him on some low, slow flyin birds.

Y'all have a good one, hear!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 3, 2010)

Mornin y'all


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm so tired.....


----------



## Strych9 (Sep 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm so tired.....



hi, because you need coffee?


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm so tired.....



 sorry


----------



## Strych9 (Sep 3, 2010)

im so behind on the dribble


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 3, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> hi, because you need coffee?



Hi!  You offering?



MoonPie said:


> sorry



Good Morning Moonie!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 3, 2010)

Mornin'. Maybe I'll get to hang out for a bit.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 3, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> im so behind on the dribble



I'll catch you up when you are done cutting my grass...



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Mornin'. Maybe I'll get to hang out for a bit.



Hey SistaBelle!


----------



## Strych9 (Sep 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'll catch you up when you are done cutting my grass...



  hehehehe


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 3, 2010)

Glad for Alabama that the depth chart is deap.  

Marcell Dareus will miss two games and be fined $1800 for improper contact with a NCAA agent.  

Won't matter this week for San Jose State, but next week is Penn State. Resica's gonna be happy about that!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm so tired.....



Meeee Tooooo!   Way too much  last night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Glad for Alabama that the depth chart is deap.
> 
> Marcell Dareus will miss two games and be fined $1800 for improper contact with a NCAA agent.
> 
> Won't matter this week for San Jose State, but next week is Penn State. Resica's gonna be happy about that!


 
Dont' A Hightower is back.. Darius won't be missed..


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dont' A Hightower is back.. Darius won't be missed..



you bet it won't matter


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 3, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Mornin'. Maybe I'll get to hang out for a bit.



morning Belle


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 3, 2010)

Happy Friday !


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Friday !



Hey Craig!






Ok, back to work I go....I get to open AND close the shop today....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 3, 2010)

Good morning folks.   All rested and ready to ride another 750 miles or so again today.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Craig!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hi ya Heather. Dont work too hard today. 
 I have road trippin' to do later.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'll catch you up when you are done cutting my grass...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey SistaBelle!



Hey girl!!!



jmfauver said:


> you bet it won't matter



Love the avatar! lol



hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Friday !



Hi, HT!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good morning folks.   All rested and ready to ride another 750 miles or so again today.



Be careful, Kim!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Heather. Dont work too hard today.
> I have road trippin' to do later.



Hey trapdaddy 

I got a road trip comin dis weekend 

I'm goin to freshfest2 where you headed


----------



## dougefresh (Sep 3, 2010)

Gota love my Job. Changed my plans so I could change my plans. Then other plans came up so I changed my plans to change them plans. Now I changed my plans for that change of plans and what do ya another change of plans. 




I'm headin to the time clock and heading south.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 3, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hey girl!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hi ya Belle, hope your day is bright an cheery. 



Hankus said:


> Hey trapdaddy
> 
> I got a road trip comin dis weekend
> 
> I'm goin to freshfest2 where you headed


Copperhead hunting in the hills.



dougefresh said:


> Gota love my Job. Changed my plans so I could change my plans. Then other plans came up so I changed my plans to change them plans. Now I changed my plans for that change of plans and what do ya another change of plans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow man, they say change is good. But,........wow.


----------



## dougefresh (Sep 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Belle, hope your day is bright an cheery.
> 
> Copperhead hunting in the hills.
> 
> Wow man, they say change is good. But,........wow.



Hey Buddy, hate that you are headin fo da hills. Looks like we gona fill the grill up Sunday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hey Buddy, hate that you are headin fo da hills. Looks like we gona fill the grill up Sunday.


 
Wish y'all didn't live in North Florida.

Is anyone else having trouble reading the forums. Mine is all fuzzy and out of focus.?


----------



## dougefresh (Sep 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wish y'all didn't live in North Florida.
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble reading the forums. Mine is all fuzzy and out of focus.?


Yep and you didn't live in Tenn.



Is it going in and out. Might need to go see the eye Dr.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Belle, hope your day is bright an cheery.
> 
> Copperhead hunting in the hills.
> 
> Wow man, they say change is good. But,........wow.



It's shapin' up to be!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wish y'all didn't live in North Florida.
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble reading the forums. Mine is all fuzzy and out of focus.?



What'd you put in your coffee this morning?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2010)

Mornin`. This weather is finally startin` to get right.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hey Buddy, hate that you are headin fo da hills. Looks like we gona fill the grill up Sunday.


Man, i know that's gonna be good. I'd like to see Tanner and all folkz, but i have to make diz run.
 Poke around in the rocky blufs an Laurel thickets fo some big'uns. Copperhead road.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wish y'all didn't live in North Florida.
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble reading the forums. Mine is all fuzzy and out of focus.?


Naw, mines all clear.
 You may be havin' sun spots.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. This weather is finally startin` to get right.


Hey Nick. Hows da feets?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. This weather is finally startin` to get right.



Amen to that!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wish y'all didn't live in North Florida.
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble reading the forums. Mine is all fuzzy and out of focus.?



Not me, I can see it all cleary!! 


As long as I'm wearing my contacts


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Not me, I can see it all cleary!!
> 
> 
> As long as I'm wearing my contacts


Hey ya Karen.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2010)

aint...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2010)

awwww, man.......
After a week of getting slammed at work, i was SO looking forward to being off call at 7am Monday morning. I just realized Monday is a holiday, so i'll be on call till Tuesday morning.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 3, 2010)

nicodemus said:


> aint...



too!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey Robert! Yer package is now on the way.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Robert! Yer package is now on the way.



Can't wait to see it! 
Thank ya, Bro!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Can't wait to see it!
> Thank ya, Bro!


Any time there good buddy. I hope they work out.
 Gotta scatter. See ya'll next week. Off to da Copperhead den. Yessssss!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Any time there good buddy. I hope they work out.
> Gotta scatter. See ya'll next week. Off to da Copperhead den. Yessssss!



Not for me, but have a great time, dude!


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey All!

Hope everyone is having a Great Friday.

If you wanna hear a great band tonight,Check out Woe,Is Me

Im kinda partial to em though...My son is a member!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2010)

Nicodemus is the greatest feller on this forum!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



For those who don't know how to interpret emoticons:
 - it's friday
 - I've got a new puppy
 - I'm hawt and you know it
 - what kinda trouble do i want to start next?
 - oops! Boss here, gotta run!


----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2010)

what kind of pup is that, keebs?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 3, 2010)

So i get up this morning and some idiot (probably a drunk teen... we have a lot of those in my neighborhood) hit my mailbox and knocked it clean off the pole. and shattered the 4x4 it was mounted on  Well i found their mirror in the neighbors yard.  Had to be going pretty fast since the mirror was about 20 yards away.  Well i get the deputy out here and make a report and he has already been out here this morning on the back street.  Seems they hit one back there as well. 

I told him I was going to ride around and look.  Well i go on the main road into my neighborhood and what do I see???????  A little honda civic sitting in the driveway with its passenger mirror knocked off.  Man these kids are bright these days!   Its actually the house on the backside of mine so i can see the car out of my office window.   Got the tag # and address.  They stopped and got the main mirror housing but i have the missing piece of evidence.  I know its pure speculation at this point but i think its a good lead... 

I just want them to pay for the new unit i had to put up this morning. jacklegs....


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> For those who don't know how to interpret emoticons:
> - it's friday
> - I've got a new puppy
> - I'm hawt and you know it
> ...


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 3, 2010)

who is ready to shoot some dovebirds


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> So i get up this morning and some idiot (probably a drunk teen... we have a lot of those in my neighborhood) hit my mailbox and knocked it clean off the pole. and shattered the 4x4 it was mounted on  Well i found their mirror in the neighbors yard.  Had to be going pretty fast since the mirror was about 20 yards away.  Well i get the deputy out here and make a report and he has already been out here this morning on the back street.  Seems they hit one back there as well.
> 
> I told him I was going to ride around and look.  Well i go on the main road into my neighborhood and what do I see???????  A little honda civic sitting in the driveway with its passenger mirror knocked off.  Man these kids are bright these days!   Its actually the house on the backside of mine so i can see the car out of my office window.   Got the tag # and address.  They stopped and got the main mirror housing but i have the missing piece of evidence.  I know its pure speculation at this point but i think its a good lead...
> 
> I just want them to pay for the new unit i had to put up this morning. jacklegs....



Man, how the heck did I end up all the way in Woodstock last night.  I gotta stop drinking so much..........

Can I have my mirror back?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 3, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Man, how the heck did I end up all the way in Woodstock last night.  I gotta stop drinking so much..........
> 
> Can I have my mirror back?



Yeah, come and get it.... buddy.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 3, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> who is ready to shoot some dovebirds



Im ready to shoot AT them.... Dont know if i will hit any or not.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2010)

Hee hee!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> So i get up this morning and some idiot (probably a drunk teen... we have a lot of those in my neighborhood) hit my mailbox and knocked it clean off the pole. and shattered the 4x4 it was mounted on  Well i found their mirror in the neighbors yard.  Had to be going pretty fast since the mirror was about 20 yards away.  Well i get the deputy out here and make a report and he has already been out here this morning on the back street.  Seems they hit one back there as well.
> 
> I told him I was going to ride around and look.  Well i go on the main road into my neighborhood and what do I see???????  A little honda civic sitting in the driveway with its passenger mirror knocked off.  Man these kids are bright these days!   Its actually the house on the backside of mine so i can see the car out of my office window.   Got the tag # and address.  They stopped and got the main mirror housing but i have the missing piece of evidence.  I know its pure speculation at this point but i think its a good lead...
> 
> I just want them to pay for the new unit i had to put up this morning. jacklegs....



It would be nice if they had to install the ones they broke as well as pay for it.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 3, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It would be nice if they had to install the ones they broke as well as pay for it.....



well, i want it done right so i dont mind doing it.  But they would pay me what i make an hour at work and i would be ok with that.  Seems fair to me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2010)

I have absolutely NO motivation, been off 3 days and haven't accomplished anything.  Need to get off my butt and get on the tractor and turn out some work!!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im ready to shoot AT them.... Dont know if i will hit any or not.



haha same here


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I have absolutely NO motivation, been off 3 days and haven't accomplished anything.  Need to get off my butt and get on the tractor and turn out some work!!



get moving


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> well, i want it done right so i dont mind doing it.  But they would pay me what i make an hour at work and i would be ok with that.  Seems fair to me.



Agreed



Hooked On Quack said:


> I have absolutely NO motivation, been off 3 days and haven't accomplished anything.  Need to get off my butt and get on the tractor and turn out some work!!



Send your boy Seth to do...since you "wasted" your money for his summer education...he can start paying you back


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im ready to shoot AT them.... Dont know if i will hit any or not.





Seth carter said:


> haha same here



Ya'll want some free shooting lessons??  You'll be a bird killing machine in an hour !!


----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll want some free shooting lessons??  You'll be a bird killing machine in an hour !!



hey now i dont work for free.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2010)

slip said:


> hey now i dont work for free.....




I bet you couldn't hit a bull in da butt wit a baseball bat!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2010)

Why bruise a ham?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 3, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Why bruise a ham?


Tenderizing

When we shooting?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Tenderizing
> 
> When we shooting?







Ready when Courtn, er uh, whenever you are!!


----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I bet you couldn't hit a bull in da butt wit a baseball bat!!



maybe not but i could still out shoot you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2010)

one dove field, 2 boxes of shells, and a head start on the game warden. Good to go!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2010)

slip said:


> maybe not but i could still out shoot you.





I'll take that bet, along with yo $$$!!!

I'm a prufessional!!


----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> one dove field, 2 boxes of shells, and a head start on the game warden. Good to go!



you forgot your bird feeders.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll want some free shooting lessons??  You'll be a bird killing machine in an hour !!



way i figure it is i have 3 shots per bird with my Browning Auto 5 12ga.  Gotta hit something sooner or later!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> one dove field, 2 boxes of shells, and a head start on the game warden. Good to go!



Im taking 5 boxes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2010)

Opening day last year, 15 birds, 23 shots!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im taking 5 boxes.



Of caprisuns,  Can I come?


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 3, 2010)

It's been so much fun watching the squirrels harrass my mama's Boston Bulldog. They get on the top of the fence (way out of her reach) and sit there until she sees them. Then they run back and forth along the fence and laugh as she chases them barking.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> It's been so much fun watching the squirrels harrass my mama's Boston Bulldog. They get on the top of the fence (way out of her reach) and sit there until she sees them. Then they run back and forth along the fence and laugh as she chases them barking.



High!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll want some free shooting lessons??  You'll be a bird killing machine in an hour !!



You must be bringin them to my field to watch me shoot.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High!!



Hey! Pookie misses you!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 3, 2010)

Only 5 more hours....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> You must be bringin them to my field to watch me shoot.




Brang it ole timer!!



Bubbette said:


> Hey! Pookie misses you!



I miss YOU Helen, you are a guardian angel, hopefully if/when I collapse you're nearby!!




OutFishHim said:


> Only 5 more hours....





Hang in there gal!!  YOU CAN DOOOOO ITTTTTTTTT!!


Oh, Mitch and I are drankin a beer toasted to YOU!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 3, 2010)

porterhouse steaks, fresh cut fries and beer battered onion rings fried up in some peanut oil on tap for tonight. yeah c'mon.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 3, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Only 5 more hours....



awwwww... poor baby.  Come on by da house.  I will have some meat ready fer ya.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 3, 2010)

oh yeah... Fodee Creek flowin good now!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> awwwww... poor baby.  Come on by da house.  I will have some meat ready fer ya.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 3, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I miss YOU Helen, you are a guardian angel, hopefully if/when I collapse you're nearby!!



Aww, you're sweet. Hopefully I decided to help you. Depends on whether or not I'm jealous about you and Pookie at the time.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 3, 2010)

evening all.....Quack I need those shooting lessons....When do ya start class?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> porterhouse steaks, fresh cut fries and beer battered onion rings fried up in some peanut oil on tap for tonight. yeah c'mon.





Hey!! How you make them onion rings???


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey everyone!!


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 3, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey everyone!!



evening SGG


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey!! How you make them onion rings???


 
My steppaw gave me some onion ring batter a while back that i'm going to use.  no marking on the bag so i dont know what brand it is. Don't look nothin special though.   I added some cayenne, garlic & onion powder, seasoning salt and black pepper to it.  Then im going to add a couple beers to the dry and make a wet batter this time to try something different.  Dip'em and fry'em. 


Typically i will cut up the rings and let'em sit in buttermilk and beer for a couple hours then toss'em in the dry batter and then into the fryer.

oh yeah, i typically just use regular ol all-purpose flour (along with the spices), sifted.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey!! How you make them onion rings???



1 1/3 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon salt
2 large vidalia onions, sliced
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1/4 tsp of Tony Cachere seasoning
vegetable oil ....AS MUCH AS NEEDED
2 egg yolks
3/4 cup beer
Preparation:
Mix together the flour, salt, pepper, spices and oil and egg yolks. Whisk in the beer. Refrigerate the batter 3 to 4 hours before using. Slice onions into rings; separate rings and dip in the batter. Deep-fry in batches in 370° oil until golden brown


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> 1 1/3 cup all-purpose flour
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 2 large vidalia onions, sliced
> 1/4 teaspoon pepper
> ...




How you gonna deep fry onion rings in 1T of oil?!?!??!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> How you gonna deep fry onion rings in 1T of oil?!?!??!



OOPS Corrected


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks ya`ll!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 3, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> awwwww... poor baby.  Come on by da house.  I will have some meat ready fer ya.



That's what I'm talkin' about!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 3, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> OOPS Corrected



I was just messin with ya...  Im sure people knew better.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 3, 2010)

Bubba just gave me the number for a single's ad. I wonder if he's tryin' to tell me sumpin. Quack, you been turnin' my man agins me?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2010)

should i let Jennifer know i just ran over her two volume set of Julia Child cookbooks? Stoopid mailman left the package in the corner next to the garage door. It's kinda crushed now.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> should i let Jennifer know i just ran over her two volume set of Julia Child cookbooks? Stoopid mailman left the package in the corner next to the garage door. It's kinda crushed now.



Oops! You will not be her favorite dad any more.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Oops! You will not be her favorite dad any more.



What a great phone number!
 Candy says she thinks she's free tonight! 
I can't figure out if the $3.95 is for the call or per minute...


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What a great phone number!
> Candy says she thinks she's free tonight!
> I can't figure out if the $3.95 is for the call or per minute...



I'm not worried. I cancel your card every time I go out of town.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> should i let Jennifer know i just ran over her two volume set of Julia Child cookbooks? Stoopid mailman left the package in the corner next to the garage door. It's kinda crushed now.



Jenn ordered Julia Child cookbooks?  

Please remember the scones incident.     





Bubbette said:


> Oops! You will not be her favorite dad any more.



   





rhbama3 said:


> What a great phone number!
> Candy says she thinks she's free tonight!
> I can't figure out if the $3.95 is for the call or per minute...




I'm GONNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAA TEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!! 



Fishbait gonna spank yo hiney when he gets there after I tell him you been cheatin on him with Candy.  

You better be glad he's gonna have EvilRubberDucky with him. Maybe he won't cry and scream atcha too bad.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Jenn ordered Julia Child cookbooks?
> 
> Please remember the scones incident.
> 
> ...



I di'int do nuffin'......... 
Candy just wants to talk on the phone but she don't like hunting or fishing.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Jenn ordered Julia Child cookbooks?
> 
> Please remember the scones incident.



That's why she needed cook books. Plus, you said you liked the scones. Did you lie to my child?


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> That's why she needed cook books. Plus, you said you liked the scones. Did you lie to my child?



Absolutely NOT!    

Those were the best blueberry biscuits I've ever had.     

Seriously, they really were good. Especially the raspberry.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Absolutely NOT!
> 
> Those were the best blueberry biscuits I've ever had.
> 
> Seriously, they really were good. Especially the raspberry.



There wasn't any raspberry.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> There wasn't any raspberry.



Yes there was. 

She had the raspberry scones in the pan outside the minute we got out of the truck.  

They turned out great! 

She was disappointed at how the blueberry ones turned out. That's why the raspberry ones disappeared and the blueberry ones were still there the next morning.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Sep 3, 2010)

THey have scones in south ga?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> THey have scones in south ga?



Hey Jonathan!
They sure do but they are a little different than what you might expect. An 18 year old with an internet recipe can be dicey sometimes.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 3, 2010)

We got scones yall. 
Can I have my scones with a glass of sweet tea?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 3, 2010)

Evening folks From "Dodge City Kansas "


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nicodemus is the greatest feller on this forum!!!!!


Even if I hadn't been sitting there when he edited this, I still wouldn't be upset wiff him!!  



rhbama3 said:


> For those who don't know how to interpret emoticons:
> - it's friday
> - I've got a new puppy
> - I'm hawt and you know it
> ...


Oh so close
Friday - check
new puppy - check
hawt?!?!  us sooo funny!! (but I wuvs ya anyway!)
trouble?? mwah?!?!?! 
Boss?? nope, I was off work today!   (pppssst and Monday toooooo!!!!) 



slip said:


> what kind of pup is that, keebs?


I *think* a "Chiweenie" - - Shewawa & hot dog mix, but he's cute as all git out!!   (ok, yeah, I'm smitten with him!)



Bubbette said:


> It's been so much fun watching the squirrels harrass my mama's Boston Bulldog. They get on the top of the fence (way out of her reach) and sit there until she sees them. Then they run back and forth along the fence and laugh as she chases them barking.


 You need to video that!! 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks From "Dodge City Kansas "


 Can't wait to see all the pics!!!!


----------



## mattech (Sep 3, 2010)

evenin' ya'll!


----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2010)

whats a scones


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2010)

mattech said:


> evenin' ya'll!


Evenin! 



slip said:


> whats a scones



Uuuhhh, an english biscuit......
a small British quick bread (or cake if recipe includes sugar) of Scottish origin. - google is your frwiend.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2010)

Just watched our high school team win 21-7 and only 20 hours left until real football begins. I am so pumped and ready.

Hey Keebs....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just watched our high school team win 21-7 and only 20 hours left until real football begins. I am so pumped and ready.
> 
> Hey Keebs....



I just listened to my home county loose to my "now" home county 34-6.......... BUT it's been I don't know how many years since we've even scored against them! 
Hey shuggums??  I ALMOST - notice I said "Almost" lost my tabor today................ I had to pry it out of Nicodemus's hands 'for I left his place!!   Then I had to dry it off from all the drool he left on it!!    BUT, he did put a "little more edge" on it for me, so it is in tip top shape for me now!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I just listened to my home county loose to my "now" home county 34-6.......... BUT it's been I don't know how many years since we've even scored against them!
> Hey shuggums?? I ALMOST - notice I said "Almost" lost my tabor today................ I had to pry it out of Nicodemus's hands 'for I left his place!!  Then I had to dry it off from all the drool he left on it!!   BUT, he did put a "little more edge" on it for me, so it is in tip top shape for me now!!


 
You have to guard your prize blades closely when you're around the Mad Man...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just watched our high school team win 21-7 and only 20 hours left until real football begins. I am so pumped and ready.
> 
> Hey Keebs....


Waco lost to Statesboro 19 - 14...........Waiting on Tag to get home from the game!!


How are Ya'll fine folks this evening!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Waco lost to Statesboro 19 - 14...........Waiting on Tag to get home from the game!!
> 
> 
> How are Ya'll fine folks this evening!!


 
Doin good. How was your B'day?


----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I *think* a "Chiweenie" - - Shewawa & hot dog mix, but he's cute as all git out!!   (ok, yeah, I'm smitten with him!)


Chiweenie or Shewawa...mmhmmmm


cute little feller


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have to guard your prize blades closely when you're around the Mad Man...


Yep, I b learning!!   You shoulda seen the "gleam" in his eyes!!   But then he pulled out his bag of knives & put me to shame! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Waco lost to Statesboro 19 - 14...........Waiting on Tag to get home from the game!!
> 
> 
> How are Ya'll fine folks this evening!!


Hiya Mitch!!  I hope you have a "happy drink" waiting on my Tagsista!! 



slip said:


> Chiweenie or Shewawa...mmhmmmm
> 
> 
> cute little feller



Thanks!  He looks almost like a mini Rotti........ I wish I hada gone ahead & docked his tail, then he really woulda looked like one!!  His coat is thick & slick now, when I got him I thought he was gonna have "issues" but don't seem that way now!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Doin good. How was your B'day?


It was good!!......Went by Quacks on the way home, and had a few cold ones while laying out things for FPG!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It was good!!......Went by Quacks on the way home, and had a few cold ones while laying out things for FPG!!


 
Did y'all pick a place for Miranda to do her stage setup for the surprise concert..







Ooops, I wasn't suppose to say that outloud was I?


----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Thanks!  He looks almost like a mini Rotti........ I wish I hada gone ahead & docked his tail, then he really woulda looked like one!!  His coat is thick & slick now, when I got him I thought he was gonna have "issues" but don't seem that way now!



how big you reckon he'll get?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Mitch!!  I hope you have a "happy drink" waiting on my Tagsista!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  He looks almost like a mini Rotti........ I wish I hada gone ahead & docked his tail, then he really woulda looked like one!!  His coat is thick & slick now, when I got him I thought he was gonna have "issues" but don't seem that way now!




Doobie looks fine just the way he is!!.........That is one little dude!!........With a big attitude



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did y'all pick a place for Miranda to do her stage setup for the surprise concert..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SSHHHHHH!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2010)

Howdy peeps!
Fishbait and Evilrubberducky just went to bed. Harley has been given the honor of whacking Danica Patch-rick if she shows up tomorrow. 
I sure wish i was going with them.


----------



## Otis (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm to sexy, just saying


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did y'all pick a place for Miranda to do her stage setup for the surprise concert..
> 
> Ooops, I wasn't suppose to say that outloud was I?


 I can NOT believe you let that one slip!! 




slip said:


> how big you reckon he'll get?


I think he's 'bout as big as he's gonna get already, I'll try to get some pics this weekend to show you more of his size, the one in my avatar is almost a month old..........



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doobie looks fine just the way he is!!.........That is one little dude!!........With a big attitude
> 
> SSHHHHHH!!!


You shoulda seen him when my neice & her bf stopped by yesterday, he got to doing his "squeaking" bark! 




rhbama3 said:


> Howdy peeps!
> Fishbait and Evilrubberducky just went to bed. Harley has been given the honor of whacking Danica Patch-rick if she shows up tomorrow.
> I sure wish i was going with them.



 to bad it's out of your "30 minute" zone


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2010)

Self! said:


> I'm to sexy, just saying


 
Been poppin those Paoti buttons again huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2010)

slip said:


> how big you reckon he'll get?


 
Physically, not much bigger. Mentally, he'll be a Rotti...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Physically, not much bigger. Mentally, he'll be a Rotti...



Perty much!!


----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Physically, not much bigger. Mentally, he'll be a Rotti...



seems to work that way dont it? my big dog hides behind the little dog when someone knocks on the door.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2010)

13 hours 11 minutes and counting down till the Alabama football season kicks off!


----------



## Otis (Sep 3, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Physically, not much bigger. Mentally, he'll be a Rotti...


 


He was asking about the dog, not you.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2010)

just watched a guy on some survival show try to out run and spear some wild turkeys.








imagine how surprised i was when it didnt work.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 3, 2010)

Self! said:


> I'm to sexy, just saying


You need to quit listening to Mark!!


----------



## Otis (Sep 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


>


 


wimp 






RUTTNBUCK said:


> You need to quit listening to Mark!!


 


Heard he was going to jump out of a cake for you tonight.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 4, 2010)

Self! said:


> Heard he was going to jump out of a cake for you tonight.


Well he is running late!!.....He must have got tied up at your place!!


----------



## Otis (Sep 4, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well he is running late!!.....He must have got tied up at your place!!


 


Nope, he is over shooting the neighbors dog, then coming to your house. Tag is aware, sleep easy.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 4, 2010)

Self! said:


> Nope, he is over shooting the neighbors dog, then coming to your house. Tag is aware, sleep easy.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 4, 2010)

So I unloaded my kahr and my CZ at 3 robbers breaking into my house!!!!! They shot back about 30 times befor finally running off!!!

























Man what a wild dream. I'm wide awake now.


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 4, 2010)

My people!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm still tired.....


Going to work and then headed to Atlanta Motor Speedway for the Race...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 4, 2010)

Howdy do y'all

Day #4 without snuff and day #1 back on shift this week.I would love a pinch between my cheek and gum right now,mainly because I'm bored.I'll settle for a peppermint


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> 13 hours 11 minutes and counting down till the Alabama football season kicks off!



Which division III team did they schedule to get the rust off?  

morning all, anyone for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ???


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 4, 2010)

Morning!! Gobblin, I'll take that coffee...


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 4, 2010)

Just wanted to say to all you BIRD HUNTERS. Go get um boy's and girl's. And to all the FOOTBALL FANS - I hope your team wins, as long as your a Auburn fan.


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 4, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Howdy do y'all
> 
> Day #4 without snuff and day #1 back on shift this week.I would love a pinch between my cheek and gum right now,mainly because I'm bored.I'll settle for a peppermint



You made day #4! Make it through today and it will get a bit easier each day. I'm with ya Dude. I know you can do it!


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 4, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Which division III team did they schedule to get the rust off?



San Jose State. Gotta give the rookies a little playin' time fore we play the big boys. I'll be watchin' it on the puter since it won't be televised.

Gotta chat with Mini Me about Evil Rubber Ducky. She was lookin' forward to meetin' him since she likes tall red necks.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> San Jose State. Gotta give the rookies a little playin' time fore we play the big boys. I'll be watchin' it on the puter since it won't be televised.
> 
> Gotta chat with Mini Me about Evil Rubber Ducky. She was lookin' forward to meetin' him since she likes tall red necks.



Ooohhhhh, wouldn't that be "too neat"?!?!  Our very own young love type arranged but not arranged Hhmmm, uuummm, relationship..........


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ooohhhhh, wouldn't that be "too neat"?!?!  Our very own young love type arranged but not arranged Hhmmm, uuummm, relationship..........



I'm not sure Bubba would be too happy about that. He's vowed to hurt any boy that looks at her. Could strain the friendship with Tbug and Fishbait. On the other hand, a long distance relationship would mean I wouldn't have to worry about her trying to see him everyday.


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 4, 2010)

anybody ever think a replyin to my posts? are they that bad? bad breath? ugly? old? alabamian? all the above? what is it?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I'm not sure Bubba would be too happy about that. He's vowed to hurt any boy that looks at her. Could strain the friendship with Tbug and Fishbait. On the other hand, a long distance relationship would mean I wouldn't have to worry about her trying to see him everyday.


Well, tell him to think about it, at least he does know the kids parents, *we* all know Evilrubberducky is a good kid and like you said, a long distance relationship is the best way to start............. lots & lots of talking, texting, typing involved! 



MoonPie said:


> anybody ever think a replyin to my posts? are they that bad? bad breath? ugly? old? alabamian? all the above? what is it?



whatchutalkinboutwillis??? 
MORNIN MP!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Morning, MP, keebs, Bubbette babe and anybody else still here!
Beeper just went off, so Hi and Bye!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, MP, keebs, Bubbette babe and anybody else still here!
> Beeper just went off, so Hi and Bye!



Well Snap, hope it's an easy case for ya Bubba!!


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 4, 2010)

allright. THANK YOU KEEBS! I love your dog. Looks like he is READY for trouble.  I'm out a here... Cookin at a Dove Shoot. Maybe get a chance to kill a couple.


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, MP, keebs, Bubbette babe and anybody else still here!
> Beeper just went off, so Hi and Bye!



I just heard the news. Alabama 44. San Jose State 7.  Ok now I'm really out a here.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> allright. THANK YOU KEEBS! I love your dog. Looks like he is READY for trouble.  I'm out a here... Cookin at a Dove Shoot. Maybe get a chance to kill a couple.



Thanks, yeah, he is! 
Have a good time, good luck if ya get to shoot!!


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 4, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I just heard the news. Alabama 44. San Jose State 7.  Ok now I'm really out a here.



What? The game ain't supposed to be till tonight. Did I miss sumpin?


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2010)

77.6 °F 

Humidity: 42% 

Heat Index: 78 °F


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2010)

slip said:


> 77.6 °F
> 
> Humidity: 42%
> 
> Heat Index: 78 °F




It's getting there, ain't it, Moppett?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2010)

okay, home again.
No luck the last time i checked in with Fishbait. Equipment malfunction. I think we'll check the camera cards and see what time and where they need to be this evening.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, home again.
> No luck the last time i checked in with Fishbait. Equipment malfunction. I think we'll check the camera cards and see what time and where they need to be this evening.



Has "Minime" & "Evilrubberducky" made acquaintances yet??


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Has "Minime" & "Evilrubberducky" made acquaintances yet??



NO!!!!


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It's getting there, ain't it, Moppett?!?!



one day at a time....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> NO!!!!


  I'll text her & let her know he's near!! 



slip said:


> one day at a time....



 yep!


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> NO!!!!



She got in too late last night - they had already gone to bed. She's waitin' around for 'em today though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2010)

arrgghhhh!!!!!!
on call and it's opening day of Dove season. Idjit huntin' buddy just called to see if my afternoon was open.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> arrgghhhh!!!!!!
> on call and it's opening day of Dove season. Idjit huntin' buddy just called to see if my afternoon was open.



Glad you can't go. Not real thrilled with the idjit.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> She got in too late last night - they had already gone to bed. She's waitin' around for 'em today though.



 lordy, I wish I could be a fly on da wall to watch Bubba!!


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> lordy, I wish I could be a fly on da wall to watch Bubba!!



I'm sure he's tryin' to get her to go to a friend's house to spend the night. He aint thrilled with Mini Me likin' boys. He's not afraid to go back to prison, ya know.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2010)

They've met. Harley and Fishbait went to take a nap. Allie's cleaning her room. I'll give her more tasks as time becomes available.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I'm sure he's tryin' to get her to go to a friend's house to spend the night. He aint thrilled with Mini Me likin' boys. He's not afraid to go back to prison, ya know.






rhbama3 said:


> They've met. Harley and Fishbait went to take a nap. Allie's cleaning her room. I'll give her more tasks as time becomes available.



Like that's _REALLY _gonna keep Karma from stepping in...................


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Like that's _REALLY _gonna keep Karma from stepping in...................



you're not helping. 

Time to play with my new toy from the pawn shop!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you're not helping.
> 
> Time to play with my new toy from the pawn shop!



I AM Tooo!!  Don't you remember young love?!?!


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you're not helping.
> 
> Time to play with my new toy from the pawn shop!



Uh, what new toy? Did I say you could go buy sumpin?


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I AM Tooo!!  Don't you remember young love?!?!



Nah, he was never young. Always acted like a old man.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Uh, what new toy? Did I say you could go buy sumpin?


 I wondered if you'd notice that, I shoulda known! 



Bubbette said:


> Nah, he was never young. Always acted like a old man.



 OyVey, that's how my ex was, but then, he WAS 10 yrs older than me...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ya'll are out of your ever lovin' mind if you think i'm gonna get involved in this conversation! 
 As far as the pawn shop: 
 I saved you a lot of money. That's all you need to know.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll are out of your ever lovin' mind if you think i'm gonna get involved in this conversation!
> As far as the pawn shop:
> I saved you a lot of money. That's all you need to know.



Too late, you already IS involved!!


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll are out of your ever lovin' mind if you think i'm gonna get involved in this conversation!
> As far as the pawn shop:
> I saved you a lot of money. That's all you need to know.



That's ok. I'll ask Mini Me. She tells me everything.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2010)

What a crazy day. Went to my old hunting lease to take the locks off of my two ladder stands and sell them to one of the members, while there one of the guys ginsu'd a 2ft. copperhead. On my way out going down the dirt road outside of camp I saw the fella below (he was every bit of 4 ft. long, plus some, but I let him keep on slithering) then on the way down I-20 had a blow out. So much for the money I made selling the stands..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Dude!!!!


----------



## Resica (Sep 4, 2010)

What time does Alabama play?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Resica said:


> What time does Alabama play?



7pm. Guess i'll have to watch it on the puter. espn360.


----------



## Resica (Sep 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> 7pm. Guess i'll have to watch it on the puter. espn360.



Me too, I guess.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2010)

I need a quart of strong red whiskey, 2 cases of gooseneck Coors, a carton of Salem Light shorts, a bottle of hali--some of them pills that make you dizzy,  and my rifle!!! Quick!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> 7pm. Guess i'll have to watch it on the puter. espn360.


 
The ESPN360 schedule says it is subject to black out. I certainly hope not.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The ESPN360 schedule says it is subject to black out. I certainly hope not.



according to the blackout section, it is the state of Alabama only that won't get it. I think we're good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I need a quart of strong red whiskey, 2 cases of gooseneck Coors, a carton of Salem Light shorts, a bottle of hali--some of them pills that make you dizzy,  and my rifle!!! Quick!!!



Which foobaw game are you watching?


----------



## Resica (Sep 4, 2010)

I suppose we'll all be able to see next week's game.


----------



## Resica (Sep 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I need a quart of strong red whiskey, 2 cases of gooseneck Coors, a carton of Salem Light shorts, a bottle of hali--some of them pills that make you dizzy,  and my rifle!!! Quick!!!


How bout some Va./N.C. moonshine?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> according to the blackout section, it is the state of Alabama only that won't get it. I think we're good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Resica said:


> I suppose we'll all be able to see next week's game.



Yes sir! 
 I wanted to go, but there was no way i was paying $200+ per (crappy view) seat to be there.
I plan to take the family to the Miss. State game later this year.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 4, 2010)

Afternoon y'all!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon y'all!!!



Hiya, Danni!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Danni!



Whatcha been up to??


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Whatcha been up to??



work, work, and more work. Had to go in for a quick case earlier today. Just got Fishbait and harley out the door to go hog hunting, and Allie is going to a party. Planning to have supper ready for the guys when they get back.
Really surprised i haven't heard a dove shoot going on somwhere. Usually walk out the front door and can hear shooting.


----------



## Resica (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi Ga. Belle.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Which foobaw game are you watching?



I`m not, I rode in town with my 25 year old son, in his truck, and I`m so nervous now, I`, shakin` like a dog passin` peach seed.  Boy drives like a bloomin` maniac...


----------



## Resica (Sep 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not, I rode in town with my 25 year old son, in his truck, and I`m so nervous now, I`, shakin` like a dog passin` peach seed.  Boy drives like a bloomin` maniac...



Who taught him?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 4, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> work, work, and more work. Had to go in for a quick case earlier today. Just got Fishbait and harley out the door to go hog hunting, and Allie is going to a party. Planning to have supper ready for the guys when they get back.
> Really surprised i haven't heard a dove shoot going on somwhere. Usually walk out the front door and can hear shooting.



Same here with the work thing. And that's about it. Picked up drawing again...finally.



Resica said:


> Hi Ga. Belle.



Hello!



Nicodemus said:


> I`m not, I rode in town with my 25 year old son, in his truck, and I`m so nervous now, I`, shakin` like a dog passin` peach seed.  Boy drives like a bloomin` maniac...



Did Klem gain 2 years on me suddenly?? lol. Last I checked he was only a month older than me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2010)

Resica said:


> Who taught him?



Weren`t me. He learned like I did. Own his own. 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Same here with the work thing. And that's about it. Picked up drawing again...finally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Heckfire, I don`t know how old he is!! I don`t know how old you are either!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Weren`t me. He learned like I did. Own his own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*gasp* Nick! I'm appalled!! You don't remember how old your favorite lil grouch is??


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not, I rode in town with my 25 year old son, in his truck, and I`m so nervous now, I`, shakin` like a dog passin` peach seed.  Boy drives like a bloomin` maniac...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 4, 2010)

slip said:


>



You're only laughing because you're probably just as bad!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> *gasp* Nick! I'm appalled!! You don't remember how old your favorite lil grouch is??





Which one?


----------



## Resica (Sep 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Weren`t me. He learned like I did. Own his own.



Well, there ya go. Had he been under your watchful eye, this conversation would be moot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2010)

slow simmered deer cube steak and onion gravy, sauteed asparagus, mashed taters, bbq bread, and Bama football. Gotta love it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2010)

Resica said:


> Well, there ya go. Had he been under your watchful eye, this conversation would be moot.





Probably so!  




rhbama3 said:


> slow simmered deer cube steak and onion gravy, sauteed asparagus, mashed taters, bbq bread, and Bama football. Gotta love it!





Slow cooked pork shoulder, all shredded up with two choices of sauce---Maurice`s Gourmet Southern Gold, and Stubb`s Original...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What a crazy day. Went to my old hunting lease to take the locks off of my two ladder stands and sell them to one of the members, while there one of the guys ginsu'd a 2ft. copperhead. On my way out going down the dirt road outside of camp I saw the fella below (he was every bit of 4 ft. long, plus some, but I let him keep on slithering) then on the way down I-20 had a blow out. So much for the money I made selling the stands..
> 
> View attachment 554310





Nice belt snake!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Which one?



You *replaced* me?!


----------



## pbradley (Sep 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Weren`t me. He learned like I did. Own his own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She's 34.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> You *replaced* me?!





Not hardly.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2010)

signing off to watch the Bama game on the puter. See ya'll in a few hours!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 4, 2010)

pbradley said:


> She's 34.



HA!!!!!!!!! Not hardly



Nicodemus said:


> Not hardly.



You better not have!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> HA!!!!!!!!! Not hardly
> 
> 
> 
> You better not have!





Sassy now, ain`t we...


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2010)

on the way from hartsfields to atl motor speedway the 3 F-15's have been practicing formation...


... right over my house


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sassy now, ain`t we...



Always! And gettin' worse by the minute! You better watch out come Kolomoki...I haven't gotten to hang out with you in a while, and I got a mess of pickin' on you to do!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 4, 2010)

slip said:


> on the way from hartsfields to atl motor speedway the 3 f-15's have been practicing formation...
> 
> 
> ... Right over my house:d



awesome!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Always! And gettin' worse by the minute! You better watch out come Kolomoki...I haven't gotten to hang out with you in a while, and I got a mess of pickin' on you to do!




Ha! I ain`t worried about no lil` `ol Redhead Miss!      Ruff ruff!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2010)

Go ahead...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ha! I ain`t worried about no lil` `ol Redhead Miss!      Ruff ruff!!



Ooh.....you're gonna get it, mister!! I'm gonna pick on you so bad...and you can't chase me. Nanner nanner nanner!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Ooh.....you're gonna get it, mister!! I'm gonna pick on you so bad...and you can't chase me. Nanner nanner nanner!





We`ll see... 

Ya`ll scuse me while I go get right in the midst of several bbq sandwiches. And a jar of pickles...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We`ll see...
> 
> Ya`ll scuse me while I go get right in the midst of several bbq sandwiches. And a jar of pickles...



lol. See ya Nick!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We`ll see...
> 
> Ya`ll scuse me while I go get right in the midst of several bbq sandwiches. And a jar of pickles...



Dang, musta been a BIG jar of pickles................
Got the yard cut, Kebo's foot doctor'd  & taped up & a shower, time for some R&R..............


----------



## Resica (Sep 4, 2010)

An enormous barrel of pickles apparently!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2010)

Resica said:


> An enormous barrel of pickles apparently!!



I think he fell asleep!!!


----------



## Resica (Sep 4, 2010)

In the pickles.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Can I have some? I am hawngry


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2010)

Resica said:


> In the pickles.


 Think he's "pickled" now?!? 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


Hi!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Snap, I done got the chicken fingers frying..............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Can I have some? I am hawngry


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Think he's "pickled" now?!?
> 
> 
> Hi!!
> ...



Hey 



Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 4, 2010)

What's up folks!!...........Just hauled off the second armadillo carcass in two nights!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey


Yor comp'ny show up??



RUTTNBUCK said:


> What's up folks!!...........Just hauled off the second armadillo carcass in two nights!!



 You a killin MO-SHEEN!!


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 4, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What's up folks!!...........Just hauled off the second armadillo carcass in two nights!!



I killed two this week.  I dumped the one from Monday but the other one is still in the pasture.  Come get it


----------



## Resica (Sep 4, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>








Keebs said:


> Think he's "pickled" now?!?


Bet he is!!


----------



## Resica (Sep 4, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What's up folks!!...........Just hauled off the second armadillo carcass in two nights!!


Never seen one in person!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I killed two this week.  I dumped the one from Monday but the other one is still in the pasture.  Come get it


EEeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwww 



Resica said:


> Bet he is!!


Well, he ain't popped in to defend himself..............


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You a killin MO-SHEEN!!


This one thought he was going to be smart!!........Went out the front door to let Tucker out, and Tucker saw it before I did, and he chased it under the shrubbery in front of the front porch. Got Tucker back inside, and came back out with the shotgun, and he had already gone down in a burrow under the shrubbery. Turned out the porch lights, and waited him out!!........He came out from under the shrubs, and I clicked on the flashlight!!........He ran back under the shrubs........He came back out on the other side where there was some light from the living room windows!!........It was just enough light that I didn't have to turn the flashlight on this time!!.....................SPLAT!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2010)

Resica said:


> Never seen one in person!



How many ya want, yank?!?!?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> This one thought he was going to be smart!!........Went out the front door to let Tucker out, and Tucker saw it before I did, and he chased it under the shrubbery in front of the front porch. Got Tucker back inside, and came back out with the shotgun, and he had already gone down in a burrow under the shrubbery. Turned out the porch lights, and waited him out!!........He came out from under the shrubs, and I clicked on the flashlight!!........He ran back under the shrubs........He came back out on the other side where there was some light from the living room windows!!........It was just enough light that I didn't have to turn the flashlight on this time!!.....................SPLAT!!



  Killin Mo-Sheen, I tell ya!!


----------



## Resica (Sep 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How many ya want, yank?!?!?


Baker's half dozen ought to do it!!


----------



## Resica (Sep 4, 2010)

Trade ya a few porcupines.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 4, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I killed two this week.  I dumped the one from Monday but the other one is still in the pasture.  Come get it


You can keep it!!.......If you have many coyotes around it won't be there long!!



Resica said:


> Never seen one in person!


You ain't missed much!!........They can really tear up a yard!!.......They generally dig holes a little bigger than a softball, with a mound of dirt next to the hole..........The mounds of dirt eat up lawn mower blades, and the holes make for a very bumpy ride on the lawn mower!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2010)

Resica said:


> Baker's half dozen ought to do it!!


Gimme a few nights, I'll see what I can do..........



Resica said:


> Trade ya a few porcupines.



Naaahh, they do a number on the dog's noses!


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2010)

Resica said:


> Never seen one in person!



the only one i've ever seen was under my tree stand.


i didnt think a shot straight down at a armour plated mini bear with the ol 30-06 was a wise move.

but it would have been cool to see what the 06 could do at 20 feet.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 4, 2010)

slip said:


> the only one i've ever seen was under my tree stand.
> 
> 
> i didnt think a shot straight down at a armour plated mini bear with the ol 30-06 was a wise move.
> ...


Been there done that!!........It ain't cool!!.......That was the most awful smell!!......where is that puking smiley when you need it!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2010)

slip said:


> the only one i've ever seen was under my tree stand.
> 
> 
> i didnt think a shot straight down at a armour plated mini bear with the ol 30-06 was a wise move.
> ...



 All ya had to do was hit it in the head!!


----------



## Resica (Sep 4, 2010)

slip said:


> the only one i've ever seen was under my tree stand.
> 
> 
> i didnt think a shot straight down at a armour plated mini bear with the ol 30-06 was a wise move.
> ...



You should have leaped from your stand onto the marauder's back, slaying the beast.


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> All ya had to do was hit it in the head!!


you know how many times i've tried to drop my knife on a squirrel under my stand? its hard to hit them suckers.

my knife would bounce right off a armour plated mini bear...


Resica said:


> You should have leaped from your stand onto the marauder's back, slaying the beast.



yeah....


but blowing him up would have been so much more fun.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2010)

slip said:


> you know how many times i've tried to drop my knife on a squirrel under my stand? its hard to hit them suckers.
> 
> my knife would bounce right off a armour plated mini bear...
> 
> ...


You need to talk to Sharpblades  and/or Nicodemus


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 4, 2010)

slip said:


> you know how many times i've tried to drop my knife on a squirrel under my stand? its hard to hit them suckers.
> 
> my knife would bounce right off a armour plated mini bear...
> 
> ...


Slip I shot one with a 30-06 right in the top  of his back under my stand.......There was mostly nothing left but the shell!!.......And the smell


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You need to talk to Sharpblades  and/or Nicodemus


yeah yeah yeahhh.....


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Slip I shot one with a 30-06 right in the top  of his back under my stand.......There was mostly nothing left but the shell!!.......And the smell



oh man 

theres also been a few big footed squirrels i've watched in my scope for a awful long time.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah yeah yeahhh.....


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2010)

man its 61 outside. 

61!!


almost a little chilly after the summer we had.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 5, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah yeah yeahhh.....
> 
> 
> oh man
> ...


Slip I will tolerate them big footed squirrels...............I give no quarter the Dillers!!........They are not safe when they are in my line of sight!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2010)

slip said:


> man its 61 outside.
> 
> 61!!
> 
> ...



It's supposed to be 58 here tomorrow night.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It's supposed to be 58 here tomorrow night.


67 here now, and it feels great!!.......Hope this is a continuing trend!!


----------



## Resica (Sep 5, 2010)

59 here. Supposed to go down to 52.


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2010)

night yall, im outta he'ra


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It's supposed to be 58 here tomorrow night.


 
It's 56 and dropping here right now. Windows are open..


----------



## Otis (Sep 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's 56 and dropping here right now. Windows are open..


 


Is that an invitation?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> 67 here now, and it feels great!!.......Hope this is a continuing trend!!


Meeee tooo!! 



Resica said:


> 59 here. Supposed to go down to 52.


you just HAD to rub it in, didn'tcha?!?! 



slip said:


> night yall, im outta he'ra


Later Moppett! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's 56 and dropping here right now. Windows are open..


_Really?!?!?_



Self! said:


> Is that an invitation?


----------



## Otis (Sep 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Meeee tooo!!
> 
> 
> you just HAD to rub it in, didn'tcha?!?!
> ...


----------



## Otis (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 5, 2010)

slip said:


> night yall, im outta he'ra


Night Slip!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's 56 and dropping here right now. Windows are open..


That means the money hungry air conditioner ain't running!!



Self! said:


> Is that an invitation?


Ya Pervert!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


>


Night Darlin!!


----------



## Otis (Sep 5, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Night Slip!!
> 
> That means the money hungry air conditioner ain't running!!
> 
> Ya Pervert!!


 



Yes Darlin?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 5, 2010)

Self! said:


>


60gri......Scoo......Spark.......Err.....Miguel ain't gonna like you tomorrow!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> 60gri......Scoo......Spark.......Err.....Miguel ain't gonna like you tomorrow!!


 
He's just jealous cause his High School senior picture isn't postable it's so obscene... His was the only school in Alabama that wore overalls for their prom and used a polaroid to take the pics. They had to tape them in a three ring binder and called that their yearbook..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's just jealous cause his High School senior picture isn't postable it's so obscene... His was the only school in Alabama that wore overalls for their prom and used a polaroid to take the pics. They had to tape them in a three ring binder and called that their yearbook..


I guess we all have ancient pics of us with hair!!


Those were the days!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 5, 2010)

I still got all my hair,just much easier to run the clippers over it every couple weeks than paying a barber.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 5, 2010)

Good morning yall.

Iim off again to go shoot birds on this worthless birdless field i paid to shoot on.  Catch yall later!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2010)

Well have at them bbq.   We had a good shoot last night as they started coming in about 4 and we shot until 7.  Lots of limits.  With youth shooters had 20 guns.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 5, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good morning yall.
> 
> Iim off again to go shoot birds on this worthless birdless field i paid to shoot on.  Catch yall later!



I killed 5 and I was high man on my end of the field by2 
Least were supposed to be on a hot shoot Monday



Oh yeah this is live from freshfest2


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Resica said:


> Never seen one in person!



I can mail you a couple and you can have a look


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh my goodness!! You guys have been busy with pictures...Y'all are dredgin' up all sorts of OLD stuff.

Sterlo, you had curly blond hair?  CUTE!


Morning y'all!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> As long as we are showing pics of hair.......
> Here is me and my girlfriend at the time at a halloween party.


 
Halloween party? What were y'all dressed as?? 
And dood, about those straps around your shoulder, is that a purse???


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


 
Mornin shawty..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Halloween party? What were y'all dressed as??
> And dood, about those straps around your shoulder, is that a purse???



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> As long as we are showing pics of hair.......
> Here is me and my girlfriend at the time at a halloween party.






Dooooooooood!!!  Which one is you??





Not that it really matters . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2010)

Morning, babes and bro's!
How'd the dove shoot go, Quacker?


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, babes and bro's!
> How'd the dove shoot go, Quacker?



I got to play BBQStud. Menu: Bacon wrapped hotdogs, beans, tater salad, pickled peppers, & Dr. Pepper.

66 Birds! Started comin in around 2, slow and steady, givin us enough time to p/u.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I got to play BBQStud. Menu: Bacon wrapped hotdogs, beans, tater salad, pickled peppers, & Dr. Pepper.
> 
> 66 Birds! Started comin in around 2, slow and steady, givin us enough time to p/u.


 
Bacon wrapped hot dog???? Is that a Barners idea of a Filet Mignon??


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>



Good morning, sunshine!!


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bacon wrapped hot dog???? Is that a Barners idea of a Filet Mignon??



Hey Nic, Self, & All....

the bacon wrapped hot dog is just another fact of the 'most anything tastes good wrapped it in bacon'.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I got to play BBQStud. Menu: Bacon wrapped hotdogs, beans, tater salad, pickled peppers, & Dr. Pepper.
> 
> 66 Birds! Started comin in around 2, slow and steady, givin us enough time to p/u.



Congrats on the birds! Wish i had a freezer full! 
The bacon wrapped hot dog is a new one on me. I'll try anything once, though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Good morning, sunshine!!



I`ll tell you if it`s a good mornin` or not!!!   



MoonPie said:


> Hey Nic, Self, & All....
> 
> the bacon wrapped hot dog is just another fact of the 'most anything tastes good wrapped it in bacon'.



Mornin`.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Halloween party? What were y'all dressed as??
> And dood, about those straps around your shoulder, is that a purse???



Well I had to crop the pic. We were dressed as a plug and socket. This is a family forum.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I killed 5 and I was high man on my end of the field by2
> Least were supposed to be on a hot shoot Monday
> 
> 
> ...


 ya finally made it, huh?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2010)

Well,
Fishbait and Evilrubberducky just left for home, the feeders and camera's were all pulled, and another Summer hog hunting season has come to a close. Final count for the year was 24 i believe. Lots of good memories, and can't wait to crank it up again next year.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hey Nic, Self, & All....
> 
> the bacon wrapped hot dog is just another fact of the 'most anything tastes good wrapped it in bacon'.


I've never tried the hot dog wrap, but I WILL agree with ya, anything with bacon around it goes up on the taste-o-meter!! 



Nicodemus said:


> I`ll tell you if it`s a good mornin` or not!!!
> Mornin`.



GOOD MORNING, 'DEMUS!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Well,
> Fishbait and Evilrubberducky just left for home, the feeders and camera's were all pulled, and another Summer hog hunting season has come to a close. Final count for the year was 24 i believe. Lots of good memories, and can't wait to crank it up again next year.



Any *other* news for us?!?!?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I've never tried the hot dog wrap, but I WILL agree with ya, anything with bacon around it goes up on the taste-o-meter!!
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING, 'DEMUS!!!!!



Yea, yea...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, yea...



  ain't getting older just plain *grand*!!


----------



## Resica (Sep 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Any *other* news for us?!?!?



You're persistent aren't you?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2010)

Resica said:


> You're persistent aren't you?



Welllll, yeah, plus, I know our Wobert-woo, he'll dance around & never mention it if I don't ask!


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Any *other* news for us?!?!?



Nah, Mini Me said that she didn't think Tbug and Fishbait would appreciate how Bubba treats her boyfriends.  Best to leave this one alone and keep the friendship with Tbug and Fishbait. Bubba can now breathe! We'll keep searchin' though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ain't getting older just plain *grand*!!





The older I get, the more I hurt, the more I hurt, the grouchier I get, the grouchier I get, the happier I am...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Nah, Mini Me said that she didn't think Tbug and Fishbait would appreciate how Bubba treats her boyfriends.  Best to leave this one alone and keep the friendship with Tbug and Fishbait. Bubba can now breathe! We'll keep searchin' though.


~~Sigh~~ oh well, 



Nicodemus said:


> The older I get, the more I hurt, the more I hurt, the grouchier I get, the grouchier I get, the happier I am...



Somehow, coming from you, that makes *perfect* sense!


----------



## Sirduke (Sep 5, 2010)

Good morning you Drivelers, hope its a beautiful day for you'uns.  As usual, I'm at work, wishing I was home but alas.

Fixing to walk outside the station and build a fire in the smoker, throw on a bone-in chuck roast what I marinated, followed by a bunch of chops, two bacon wrapped pork loins and what ever else my crew has with them.

Ought to be good.

I will of course let you know.

Keebs, have you got a deer hide jacket yet?


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 5, 2010)

Resica said:


> You're persistent aren't you?



Resica. Next weekend we'll see. If anyone can pull it off, it will be Joe P.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Good morning you Drivelers, hope its a beautiful day for you'uns.  As usual, I'm at work, wishing I was home but alas.
> 
> Fixing to walk outside the station and build a fire in the smoker, throw on a bone-in chuck roast what I marinated, followed by a bunch of chops, two bacon wrapped pork loins and what ever else my crew has with them.
> 
> ...



Even though you're at work (sorry'boutthat) those fixings sound great! 
Nope, but I talked to Nic Friday, I have some others that have "requests" from me to save their hides for me, THEN to see if Nic has the time (and patience)to do it for me..................


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats on the birds! Wish i had a freezer full!
> The bacon wrapped hot dog is a new one on me. I'll try anything once, though.



Wish I'd a known! 



Nicodemus said:


> The older I get, the more I hurt, the more I hurt, the grouchier I get, the grouchier I get, the happier I am...



I'm there Nic, cept for the grouchy part. The happy part... know exactly what ya mean (I think) 



Sirduke said:


> Good morning you Drivelers, hope its a beautiful day for you'uns.  As usual, I'm at work, wishing I was home but alas.
> 
> Fixing to walk outside the station and build a fire in the smoker, throw on a bone-in chuck roast what I marinated, followed by a bunch of chops, two bacon wrapped pork loins and what ever else my crew has with them.
> 
> ...



Mornin Sir. Bein you got the grill goin, you can always try one a the never heard of "Bacon wrapped Hot Dogs", that are skrump dilly ichous!


----------



## Resica (Sep 5, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Resica. Next weekend we'll see. If anyone can pull it off, it will be Joe P.



Yes Sir!!!!!


----------



## Sirduke (Sep 5, 2010)

I have actually ate bacon wrapped hot dogs, we fat men will wrap bacon around almost anything.... Almost


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Resica (Sep 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>


Mean to the boys huh?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll tell you if it`s a good mornin` or not!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin`.



It's good, gosh darn it! Because *I* said so!! 



Nicodemus said:


> The older I get, the more I hurt, the more I hurt, the grouchier I get, the grouchier I get, the happier I am...



Nicodemus' Philosphy on Life


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 5, 2010)

Afternoon y'all!! Stuck at work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The older I get, the more I hurt, the more I hurt, the grouchier I get, the grouchier I get, the happier I am...


 Makes perfect sense to me. Now if I could only get my wife to understand that...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow...y'all been slow in here today.


----------



## Resica (Sep 5, 2010)

You Georgians celebrate Labor Day?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2010)

Resica said:


> You Georgians celebrate Labor Day?



Labor Day is tomorrow Yank!!


----------



## Resica (Sep 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Labor Day is tomorrow Yank!!



Does that mean yes Reb?  I know when Labor Day is!!


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Makes perfect sense to me. Now if I could only get my wife to understand that...



I have, in the past asked mine. For some strange reason she thinks  understandin and acceptin are two differant things.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 5, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I have, in the past asked mine. For some strange reason she thinks  understandin and acceptin are two differant things.



Um, she's right. Understanding and accepting are different. Duh!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 5, 2010)

Resica said:


> You Georgians celebrate Labor Day?



Yep. We celebrate with steak, loaded baked potatoes, salad, and a nice glass of whiskey for dessert! 



MoonPie said:


> I have, in the past asked mine. For some strange reason she thinks  understandin and acceptin are two differant things.



They are!  You can accept that someone is a Yankee without understanding why they would want to be. 



Bubbette said:


> Um, she's right. Understanding and accepting are different. Duh!



Bubbette, love the avatar!


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 5, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> They are!  You can accept that someone is a Yankee without understanding why they would want to be.



Or you can understand that a man is an inferor species without accepting the behavior.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Yep. We celebrate with steak, loaded baked potatoes, salad, and a nice glass of whiskey for dessert!





Little Miss, you are too young to be drankin`!!


----------



## Resica (Sep 5, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Yep. We celebrate with steak, loaded baked potatoes, salad, and a nice glass of whiskey for dessert!
> 
> 
> 
> They are!  You can accept that someone is a Yankee without understanding why they would want to be.



Whiskey!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 5, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Or you can understand that a man is an inferor species without accepting the behavior.







Nicodemus said:


> Little Miss, you are too young to be drankin`!!



Only in your Lodge... 



Resica said:


> Whiskey!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 5, 2010)

Our for a bit y'all. Gotta shut it down and head home.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2010)

well, that was a good nap!
The girls are wanting fried chicken wings and hash browns for supper so i guess i better get busy in the kitchen.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, that was a good nap!
> The girls are wanting fried chicken wings and hash browns for supper so i guess i better get busy in the kitchen.



Yum. That sounds good!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Yum. That sounds good!



If you leave now, i'll have it ready when you get here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2010)

Take a look see!  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=566894


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If you leave now, i'll have it ready when you get here.



You don't know how much I wish I could.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 5, 2010)

Wooo  Hooo..   Home again Home again jiggidy jog...  Tired from all the riding, tired as a dog....


Howdy folks


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome home, Kim!! Enjoyed your pics!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Wooo Hooo.. Home again Home again jiggidy jog... Tired from all the riding, tired as a dog....
> 
> 
> Howdy folks


 
Hey Kim. Glad you made it back safe and sound.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Guys,  While I could very easily pack up and move out there to live out the rest of my days, for now it is Good to be home.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Take a look see!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=566894





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Wooo  Hooo..   Home again Home again jiggidy jog...  Tired from all the riding, tired as a dog....
> 
> 
> Howdy folks


welcome home, Bro! Nothing like sleeping in your own bed!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Thanks Guys, While I could very easily pack up and move out there to live out the rest of my days, for now it is Good to be home.


 
I wonder if SB is going to be getting phone calls from different agencies about those stickers...


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2010)

F-15's are back.


glad those guys are on our side, even though they are going slow (for a fighter jet, anyway) and are not loaded with anything...its a little intimidating.


----------



## Resica (Sep 5, 2010)

slip said:


> F-15's are back.
> 
> 
> glad those guys are on our side, even though they are going slow (for a fighter jet, anyway) and are not loaded with anything...its a little intimidating.


They just flew over about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wonder if SB is going to be getting phone calls from different agencies about those stickers...



Ahhhh   WHat stickers,  I know nothing about stickers.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2010)

slip said:


> F-15's are back.
> 
> 
> glad those guys are on our side, even though they are going slow (for a fighter jet, anyway) and are not loaded with anything...its a little intimidating.


 
You should see the F-22....


----------



## Resica (Sep 5, 2010)

You should see the...................... 













































































oh nevermind.


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You should see the F-22....



that would be fun to watch.


i think the coolest thing i ever saw, was when i lived in FL and we were at the beach, i remember asking dad why that plane was giving the other plane a piggy back ride (shut up i was like 6) and it was this  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/66/STS-126_Endeavour_atop_carrier_aircraft.jpg

going to Eglin AFB, we watched it land and there was a sign with a red line, said something along the lines of if you cross this line you'll be shot.

insane, the things they can put in the air...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 5, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Wooo  Hooo..   Home again Home again jiggidy jog...  Tired from all the riding, tired as a dog....
> 
> 
> Howdy folks



Welcome home, Kim!! Glad you made it back safe, especially after the rough start. 



slip said:


> F-15's are back.
> 
> 
> glad those guys are on our side, even though they are going slow (for a fighter jet, anyway) and are not loaded with anything...its a little intimidating.



I can see why you would be intimidated...something that big flying in the air over my house....It would squish me in an instant.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 5, 2010)

slip said:


> that would be fun to watch.
> 
> 
> i think the coolest thing i ever saw, was when i lived in FL and we were at the beach, i remember asking dad why that plane was giving the other plane a piggy back ride (shut up i was like 6) and it was this  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/66/STS-126_Endeavour_atop_carrier_aircraft.jpg
> ...



When I was a flight nurse in the AFR there was a group that went to CO one winter. They were doing a quick turn around so one of the techs was tasked with leaving the plane to go get some food from the BX. He didn't see the red line due to the snow. Within seconds he was face down on the ground with several M16s pointed at his head. The CO had to fly out to CO to get him out of the brig. This was a guy in a flight suit with a military ID and it was prior to 9/11. They don't play around with that red line.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2010)

*click*
The red zone is for the immediate loading and unloading of passengers. There is no parking in the white zone.
*click*
The white zone is for the immediate loading and unloading of passengers. There is no parking in the red zone.


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> When I was a flight nurse in the AFR there was a group that went to CO one winter. They were doing a quick turn around so one of the techs was tasked with leaving the plane to go get some food from the BX. He didn't see the red line due to the snow. Within seconds he was face down on the ground with several M16s pointed at his head. The CO had to fly out to CO to get him out of the brig. This was a guy in a flight suit with a military ID and it was prior to 9/11. They don't play around with that red line.


wow.

i miss living near Eglin. always some plane or chopper flying low...oh and the war games, always fun listening to the windows rattle all night while they play war games.


rhbama3 said:


> *click*
> The red zone is for the immediate loading and unloading of passengers. There is no parking in the white zone.
> *click*
> The white zone is for the immediate loading and unloading of passengers. There is no parking in the red zone.


----------



## Sirduke (Sep 5, 2010)

Hooo Eeeeeee ya'll missed out !!! Steaks, ribs, smoked chuck roast, bacon wrapped porkloin with all the trimmings.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2010)

Continuing my yearly tradition, I have just joined an opponents sports forum( Penn State) for game week. As usual i expect to be banned by Wednesday. 
 I wish i hadn't run out of Tennessee websites i could still go to.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 5, 2010)

Man I'm burnt to a crisp.  I look like a lobster.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Continuing my yearly tradition, I have just joined an opponents sports forum( Penn State) for game week. As usual i expect to be banned by Wednesday.
> I wish i hadn't run out of Tennessee websites i could still go to.


 
I knew you had a mean streak hiding in there somewhere...


----------



## Resica (Sep 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Continuing my yearly tradition, I have just joined an opponents sports forum( Penn State) for game week. As usual i expect to be banned by Wednesday.
> I wish i hadn't run out of Tennessee websites i could still go to.



Address? I'll check it out.


----------



## Resica (Sep 5, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Man I'm burnt to a crisp.  I look like a lobster.



Tanning booth again Matt?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 5, 2010)

Resica said:


> Tanning booth again Matt?



2 days, 24 hours on a dove field in the blazing sun will do that to ya.  I have raccoon eyes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2010)

Resica said:


> Address? I'll check it out.



NittanyFootball.com
Still waiting on registration confirmation. Hope it's not one of those pansy sites that won't register you because BAMA is in your screen name. It's happened before.


----------



## Resica (Sep 5, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> 2 days, 24 hours on a dove field in the blazing sun will do that to ya.  I have raccoon eyes.


How'd you do?



rhbama3 said:


> NittanyFootball.com
> Still waiting on registration confirmation. Hope it's not one of those pansy sites that won't register you because BAMA is in your screen name. It's happened before.



Thanks Robert, I'll check it out and cover you.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello from freshfest2 from sgg, keebs, ofh, hankus. Bigfish, just jules, dougefresh.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello from freshfest2 from sgg, keebs, ofh, hankus. Bigfish, just jules, dougefresh.


 
I think this will be the first group PUI ever...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 5, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello from freshfest2 from sgg, keebs, ofh, hankus. Bigfish, just jules, dougefresh.


Sounds like trouble right here!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello from freshfest2 from sgg, keebs, ofh, hankus. Bigfish, just jules, dougefresh.



PIC'S!!!!!! WE NEED PIC'S!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> PIC'S!!!!!! WE NEED PIC'S!!!!!


 
She said she is drawing some to show us right now..


----------



## Resica (Sep 5, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello from freshfest2 from sgg, keebs, ofh, hankus. Bigfish, just jules, dougefresh.



Hi. What's Freshfest?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 5, 2010)

Pics.will be posted later


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 5, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Pics.will be posted later



I wondered what those big booms were that I heard east of me a little ways...NOW I know!  Too many troublemakers at the same location!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 5, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I wondered what those big booms were that I heard east of me a little ways...NOW I know!  Too many troublemakers at the same location!


 
Naw, just beans and a campfire..


----------



## Hankus (Sep 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Naw, just beans and a campfire..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hi. What's Freshfest?



It's where i wish i was right now. 
stoopid beeper.......


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 5, 2010)

My bright is too flight


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It's where i wish i was right now.
> stoopid beeper.......



Yea, stupid knee...


----------



## Hankus (Sep 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It's where i wish i was right now.
> stoopid beeper.......



Note fer woobert

Keebs misses you


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Note fer woobert
> 
> Keebs misses you



Now your just being cruel! :


----------



## Hankus (Sep 5, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> My bright is too flight


----------



## Otis (Sep 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, stupid knee...


 


Bad knee huh? So I can call you a city slicking bean eater and not have to worry about it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2010)

Self! said:


> Bad knee huh? So I can call you a city slicking bean eater and not have to worry about it?



If you dare...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



 It was you


----------



## Otis (Sep 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If you dare...


 


sissiy city slicker bean eater atlanta going pink dress wearing feller, can I be a Mod now?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2010)

Self! said:


> sissiy city slicker bean eater atlanta going pink dress wearing feller, can I be a Mod now?





You got to deal with a certain somebody first. And it ain`t me...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2010)

Self! said:


> sissiy city slicker bean eater atlanta going pink dress wearing feller, can I be a Mod now?



and you wonder why your interviews never go well......


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 5, 2010)

Wassup?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Wassup?



watching a guy catch 39 alligators in one day.


----------



## Otis (Sep 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You got to deal with a certain somebody first. And it ain`t me...


 


Knives or hawks at 20 places? By the way, I ain't waiting for you to hobble your ten either. 





rhbama3 said:


> and you wonder why your interviews never go well......


 


Yea, shooting 243's pet bison and calling elfii a liberal luvr did not go over very well for some reason.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2010)

Self! said:


> Knives or hawks at 20 places? By the way, I ain't waiting for you to hobble your ten either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





  Flintlock rifles at 100 yards. And when they say GO, we have to load and then fire...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2010)

Self! said:


> Knives or hawks at 20 places? By the way, I ain't waiting for you to hobble your ten either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, i may have to become a mod one of these days. I couldn't even get Buck to ban a lousy Auburn fan. Guess i'll have to do it myself......


----------



## Hankus (Sep 5, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Wassup?



Beer can bottoms at freshfest2


----------



## Otis (Sep 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Flintlock rifles at 100 yards. And when they say GO, we have to load and then fire...


 

My inline vs your muzzy at 150 yards. I'll get ya a 5 minute headstart. 





rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, i may have to become a mod one of these days. I couldn't even get Buck to ban a lousy Auburn fan. Guess i'll have to do it myself......


 


If there is one thing in this world worse than a winey crying flea bitten dog, its a stinky slimey war chicken fan


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2010)

Self! said:


> My inline vs your muzzy at 150 yards. I'll get ya a 5 minute headstart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You have yourself a deal!!!!!  In 5 minutes time, I can have you leakin` like a tea strainer, even at that range.


----------



## Otis (Sep 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You have yourself a deal!!!!! In 5 minutes time, I can have you leakin` like a tea strainer, even at that range.


 


Shooting at the sun and praying for it to fall on me? You'd be better off with a crossbow


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> watching a guy catch 39 alligators in one day.



Yeah,I saw that.

He sure couldnt haul em all in that boat trailer huh?


----------



## Resica (Sep 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You have yourself a deal!!!!!  In 5 minutes time, I can have you leakin` like a tea strainer, even at that range.


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 5, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer can bottoms at freshfest2



Good Deal Bro!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2010)

Self! said:


> Shooting at the sun and praying for it to fall on me? You'd be better off with a crossbow





This one ain`t no smoothbore...


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 5, 2010)

Self,
I cut grass at old house today.

Just mosey on up there and fish all you want in the pond.

Save the frogs for teh Mezican


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Yeah,I saw that.
> 
> He sure couldnt haul em all in that boat trailer huh?



that's one of those things i'd like to try ONCE.


----------



## Otis (Sep 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> This one ain`t no smoothbore...


 

the rifle is only as good as the operator, I feel safe at 25 paces 




wickedjester said:


> Self,
> I cut grass at old house today.
> 
> Just mosey on up there and fish all you want in the pond.
> ...


 

why did you cut the grass and not the hairy mezican?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2010)

Self! said:


> the rifle is only as good as the operator, I feel safe at 25 paces
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Okay.


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 5, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> that's one of those things i'd like to try ONCE.



Im with you on that one.

I really just want one alligator,doesnt matter about length.

Now that I live by Lake Lanier,im figuring it would eat good and keep intruders away.

Also,can you confirm how many fish you and the landscape crew took outta pond at my old place?

Im over being mad,just curious for numbers sake.


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 5, 2010)

Self! said:


> the rifle is only as good as the operator, I feel safe at 25 paces
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wanted to go up and see what was still there


----------



## Otis (Sep 5, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Im with you on that one.
> 
> I really just want one alligator,doesnt matter about length.
> 
> ...


 

rhbama caught a fish that was not in the frozen food section? don't tell the turkeys, they will be jelious! 






wickedjester said:


> I wanted to go up and see what was still there


 


well......


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 5, 2010)

Self! said:


> rhbama caught a fish that was not in the frozen food section? don't tell the turkeys, they will be jelious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was bossin guys around more than fishin.

Plenty left.....Just not much that interested me.

Text me tomorrow.I got some good pics


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 5, 2010)

What's going on in here? Y'all drivel too fast; I can't keep up. I've been down on the floor fiddlin' with patterns...


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 5, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> What's going on in here? Y'all drivel too fast; I can't keep up. I've been down on the floor fiddlin' with patterns...



I cant vouch for the others....But ive been good.

What kinda patterns?


----------



## slip (Sep 5, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> What kinda patterns?



she's making you a dress.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 5, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> I cant vouch for the others....But ive been good.
> 
> What kinda patterns?



As I see, you also just got here. Not enough time to be bad yet.  Sewing patterns for a vest. Not sure if I really feel like working on it.


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 5, 2010)

slip said:


> she's making you a dress.



Wahoo!

Im needing a new summer dress.I know its almost over,but I can sure use it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> What's going on in here? Y'all drivel too fast; I can't keep up. I've been down on the floor fiddlin' with patterns...





My shirt?


----------



## Otis (Sep 5, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> What's going on in here? Y'all drivel too fast; I can't keep up. I've been down on the floor fiddlin' with patterns...


 

Not much going on in here, just explaining to Nic his old relic of a rifle ain't much good against a Superman like me. 




wickedjester said:


> I cant vouch for the others....But ive been good.
> 
> What kinda patterns?


 


she makes antique style clothes, not thongs.


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 5, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> As I see, you also just got here. Not enough time to be bad yet.  Sewing patterns for a vest. Not sure if I really feel like working on it.



Im bowing out early.

Ive got a new business venture to start tomorrow.

A vest huh?You make any quilts?I need a handmade Queen size.Probably outta luck but I need one before Christmas.

Folks around here say I should have put in for one awhile back.


----------



## wickedjester (Sep 5, 2010)

Self! said:


> Not much going on in here, just explaining to Nic his old relic of a rifle ain't much good against a Superman like me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mind yo own bidnezz

Youve got me in enough trouble lately with all the thong talk


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 5, 2010)

slip said:


> she's making you a dress.



I could...I've got lots of purty fabric!



Nicodemus said:


> My shirt?



Don't worry. It's in my basket. You'll have it by Kolomoki...I just hope you don't bust through it with your manliness this time. 



Self! said:


> Not much going on in here, just explaining to Nic his old relic of a rifle ain't much good against a Superman like me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will have you know that although my Big Grouch may be a little incapacitated at the moment due to his knee, he still has excellent aim and knows how to make shiny, pointy objects. His gun-babies could turn you into Swiss cheese without him ever having to get up. Do you really wanna chance it?? 



wickedjester said:


> Im bowing out early.
> 
> Ive got a new business venture to start tomorrow.
> 
> ...



1. I do NOT make quilts. LOL. I don't fool with 'em. Get with SouthGeorgiaGirl. As I recall, she made a really purty one a while back. 
2. You definitely shoulda put in for one sooner than now. Them thangs take lots of time and patience that I don't have. 
3. Good luck with your business venture...whatever it is.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 5, 2010)

By the way, for those of you Chip-n-Dale dancers (or wannabes), I have lots of scraps that will make some darling thongs!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 5, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>



Love me now?


----------



## Otis (Sep 5, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> By the way, for those of you Chip-n-Dale dancers (or wannabes), I have lots of scraps that will make some darling thongs!


 


scraps...see Miguel...thats all he needs.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Love me now?





Yep!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 6, 2010)

Self! said:


> scraps...see Miguel...thats all he needs.



With *this* crowd, I could make a fortune off 'em!! Victoria Secret sells little panties that don't even consists of a square foot yard of fabric for way more than they should be, so I could specialize in men's thongs!


*shudder*








*shudder*








Maybe not....


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep!!



Hey, guess what! There are owls in our trees outside! We _never_ have owls. There's two of 'em just hootin' back and forth. It sounds so cool!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Im with you on that one.
> 
> I really just want one alligator,doesnt matter about length.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure. Remember i left early?
Gomez told me later that they put 77 quart bags of fillets in the freezer but they had never cleaned fish before, so i'm sure they wasted a lot. Pedro wanted to go rabbit hunting. Said he'd never been before and kept bugging me about it. We drove  around for hours before i spotted one under a petunia bush next to a house. It was brick, so i knew the birdshot wouldn't do any damage. Man, that old lady was mad watching me take a picture of him holding that rabbit! 

 By the way, we got told to never come back to the turkey lease in Dodge County. Guess running the septic tank line from the trailer to the fishpond wasn't a good idea after all.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hey, guess what! There are owls in our trees outside! We _never_ have owls. There's two of 'em just hootin' back and forth. It sounds so cool!





That ain`t owls. It`s haints...


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2010)

Self! said:


> scraps...see Miguel...thats all he needs.


and you admit to knowing this?


GeorgiaBelle said:


> With *this* crowd, I could make a fortune off 'em!! Victoria Secret sells little panties that don't even consists of a square foot yard of fabric for way more than they should be, so I could specialize in men's thongs!
> 
> 
> *shudder*
> ...



careful what you ask for. you may get rich but sanity is priceless.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That ain`t owls. It`s haints...



There ain't no haints around here...





And even if there were, it still sounds cool


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey from keebs ofh


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That ain`t owls. It`s haints...



same thing, right?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> There ain't no haints around here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





What kind are they?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey from keebs ofh



Who is dancing on the table? Or is it still too early?


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What kind are they?



Barred Owls!!


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey from keebs ofh



i aint ignore your text, btw...just dont wanna feel like taking 20 mins to respond

sounds like you and your people are having fun


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey from keebs ofh


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> By the way, for those of you Chip-n-Dale dancers (or wannabes), I have lots of scraps that will make some darling thongs!


....When do I get my fitting!!


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> Barred Owls!!



you can hear them all the way up there?!

holy cow GB dont open the door.


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ....When do I get my fitting!!



  Bananna hammocks for all!!!!


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

slip said:


> you can hear them all the way up there?!
> 
> holy cow GB dont open the door.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What kind are they?





Resica said:


> Barred Owls!!



I dunno. The kind that hoot? 

I'll have to go through my ringtones, Nick, and let you know.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Who is dancing on the table? Or is it still too early?



The usual suspects



slip said:


> i aint ignore your text, btw...just dont wanna feel like taking 20 mins to respond
> 
> sounds like you and your people are having fun



We love ya anyway


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I dunno. The kind that hoot?
> 
> I'll have to go through my ringtones, Nick, and let you know.



sound like this?
http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Barred_Owl/id


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey from keebs ofh





Resica said:


> Barred Owls!!


More like a Pea Hen!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> The usual suspects
> 
> 
> 
> We love ya anyway



That's my girls! Can't wait till FPG!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I dunno. The kind that hoot?
> 
> I'll have to go through my ringtones, Nick, and let you know.





Tell me tomorrow!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ....When do I get my fitting!!



Perhaps people missed the "maybe not" tagged at the bottom of that idea...



slip said:


> you can hear them all the way up there?!
> 
> holy cow GB dont open the door.



Why....?



Resica said:


>



Why are you grinning....?



slip said:


> sound like this?
> http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Barred_Owl/id



Yes, actually. That "roll" is what sounds so pretty. There's two of 'em. We live on a corner lot, so there's one to the east and one to the north of me. They're driving the neighborhood dogs nuts.


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Why are you grinning....?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, actually. That "roll" is what sounds so pretty. There's two of 'em. We live on a corner lot, so there's one to the east and one to the north of me. They're driving the neighborhood dogs nuts.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Yes, actually. That "roll" is what sounds so pretty. There's two of 'em. We live on a corner lot, so there's one to the east and one to the north of me. They're driving the neighborhood dogs nuts.



If ya had the barred owl shock gobble call,you could join them.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Tell me tomorrow!



Night, Big Grouch.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


>


Morning Jeff!!



Nicodemus said:


> Tell me tomorrow!


G'night Nick!!



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Perhaps people missed the "maybe not" tagged at the bottom of that idea...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 6, 2010)

This is ofh..……my phone does not work here.


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Yes, actually. That "roll" is what sounds so pretty. There's two of 'em. We live on a corner lot, so there's one to the east and one to the north of me. They're driving the neighborhood dogs nuts.



even the dogs know bout those owls...

cant trust em. just cant.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Perhaps people missed the "maybe not" tagged at the bottom of that idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Your cat should be safe from barred owls. If it was great horned owls, might be another story...  

Now... 

Slip, will you please keep em straight. And if they commence to dancin` on the tables, don`t look!!!


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> This is ofh..……my phone does not work here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> This is ofh..……my phone does not work here.



Hiya, OFHbabe!
Get off the table before you hurt yourself! 


I'm headed to bed. See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> This is ofh..……my phone does not work here.



How can we be sure it's Heather,send me a pic


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 6, 2010)

Resica said:


>



Why do you keep grinning at me? 



Jeff Raines said:


> If ya had the barred owl shock gobble call,you could join them.



Nah, I'll just listen. 3's a crowd.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> This is ofh..……my phone does not work here.



Shoulda gone with Verizon. Awful customer service, but great signal.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> This is ofh..……my phone does not work here.


....You should have Verizon!!


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Why do you keep grinning at me?


I think it started with an attempted owl id from 900 and something miles away!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 6, 2010)

slip said:


> even the dogs know bout those owls...
> 
> cant trust em. just cant.



Well, Tigger is safe, Remi is safe. Can't say the same for the neighbor's chihuahua if that's the case...



rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, OFHbabe!
> Get off the table before you hurt yourself!
> 
> 
> I'm headed to bed. See ya'll tomorrow.



Night, Bama!



Nicodemus said:


> Your cat should be safe from barred owls. If it was great horned owls, might be another story...
> 
> Now...
> 
> Slip, will you please keep em straight. And if they commence to dancin` on the tables, don`t look!!!



Normally I'd be more worried about the bunny, but the cat is full of steak fat so he'd probably just let them tote him off. 

Night Nick!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> This is ofh..……my phone does not work here.





You should have went with Verizon!!!  

Now, for the last time, will ya`ll quieten down  so I can get some rest????


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

Ya`ll are too quiet...what are ya`ll up to?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll are too quiet...what are ya`ll up to?



Geesh,we get quiet and you get suspicious.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 6, 2010)

Geez Nicodemus! Make up our minds, please!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Now, for the last time, will ya`ll quieten down  so I can get some rest????





Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll are too quiet...what are ya`ll up to?


Sheesh make up your mind!!......You're gettin as bad as one of them female critters


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm off to bed, y'all. I've gotta work in the morning. Grrr. I ain't had a day off in a while, and I'm starting to get cranky!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm off to bed, y'all. I've gotta work in the morning. Grrr. I ain't had a day off in a while, and I'm starting to get cranky!


G'night Li'l Red!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm off to bed, y'all. I've gotta work in the morning. Grrr. I ain't had a day off in a while, and I'm starting to get cranky!



Night Dani


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm off to bed, y'all. I've gotta work in the morning. Grrr. I ain't had a day off in a while, and I'm starting to get cranky!



G'night GB.


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, I survived FreshFest2, (barely) 'bout laughed myself to death!! 
Beerkus, YOU darlin are a MESS!!!!
Missed the ones that couldn't be there, but dang, had a blast with the ones that made it!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well, I survived FreshFest2, (barely) 'bout laughed myself to death!!
> Beerkus, YOU darlin are a MESS!!!!
> Missed the ones that couldn't be there, but dang, had a blast with the ones that made it!!!


Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Continuing my yearly tradition, I have just joined an opponents sports forum( Penn State) for game week. As usual i expect to be banned by Wednesday.
> I wish i hadn't run out of Tennessee websites i could still go to.



proxies and alters.  not that I would know anything about them.  

Is it really a Monday?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well, I survived FreshFest2, (barely) 'bout laughed myself to death!!
> Beerkus, YOU darlin are a MESS!!!!
> Missed the ones that couldn't be there, but dang, had a blast with the ones that made it!!!


 

Glad you had fun youngun.

I woke up at 6:30 am to a few texts on my phone. Said they came in at 12:39, so I promptly responded to them, just in case they were still important...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 6, 2010)

Good morning sunshines!!! It's cool outside and I'm watching a beautiful South GA sunrise over the tops of the pine trees (and I have a second story room, so it's a great view).


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 6, 2010)

Morning Gang...   Eyes have stopped vibrating from all the riding but the Body is still feeling it.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 6, 2010)

Mornin Kim


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Gang... Eyes have stopped vibrating from all the riding but the Body is still feeling it.


 
That rash will heal eventually, not to worry..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> By the way, for those of you Chip-n-Dale dancers (or wannabes), I have lots of scraps that will make some darling thongs!





GeorgiaBelle said:


> With *this* crowd, I could make a fortune off 'em!! Victoria Secret sells little panties that don't even consists of a square foot yard of fabric for way more than they should be, so I could specialize in men's thongs!
> 
> 
> *shudder*
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GeorgiaBelle said:
> 
> 
> > With *this* crowd, I could make a fortune off 'em!! Victoria Secret sells little panties that don't even consists of a square foot yard of fabric for way more than they should be, so I could specialize in men's thongs!
> ...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 6, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GeorgiaBelle said:
> 
> 
> > With *this* crowd, I could make a fortune off 'em!! Victoria Secret sells little panties that don't even consists of a square foot yard of fabric for way more than they should be, so I could specialize in men's thongs!
> ...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 6, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Gang...   Eyes have stopped vibrating from all the riding but the Body is still feeling it.



I can imagine. It must be worse than jetlag.



Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin Kim



Morning Jeffie!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessssssssssssssss!!!!!
> 
> Nanner dance fo a nanner slang!!!







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Unless she's used to sewing Barbie cloths I don't think she could sew you one up, I mean, it's hardly worth the square inch of material...



Ooh...that was cold, Spooter...




But SO funny!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

What in the name of creation is goin` on in here, huh??? The whole bunch needs to be banded!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What in the name of creation is goin` on in here, huh??? The whole bunch needs to be banded!!!



Good morning, Big Grouch!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> > Unless she's used to sewing Barbie cloths I don't think she could sew you one up, I mean, it's hardly worth the square inch of material...
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What in the name of creation is goin` on in here, huh??? The whole bunch needs to be banded!!!


 
Do it Nic,,,,,,,,,,,Band em' all...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What in the name of creation is goin` on in here, huh??? The whole bunch needs to be banded!!!



banded:

1.  as in with a nanner sling
or 
2.


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 6, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Or you can understand that a man is an inferor species without accepting the behavior.



It's early. Ain't had my coffee. And this is called wakin up the hornets nest. 

But *Bubbette*, and all agree-ers of her post, should know that if men were really "an inferor species" - that the woman callin him inferor should realize that she is a part of that species... the HUMAN SPECIES. That make y'all callin yourself inferior (actual spelling).


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

Stand by, I`m contemplatin`...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 6, 2010)

Crap,now y'all start talkin....One of our buildings bottom floor  has about 10 feet of water where water ought not be


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Stand by, I`m contemplatin`...


 
You got bacon and eggs on that comtem-plate??


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Stand by, I`m contemplatin`...



While your a contemplating...  Check this out,  I think ya need to go show them Kansas folks how to do Power lines..


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 6, 2010)

Got protection here, I think, from WOW hornets. The bullet has not hit the nest yet. When it does - I will need protection!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Got protection here, I think, from WOW hornets. The bullet has not hit the nest yet. When it does - I will need protection!


 
Don't bet on it


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> While your a contemplating...  Check this out,  I think ya need to go show them Kansas folks how to do Power lines..





Looks like they are doin` a major re-conductorin` job, and have to keep the line hot while they are doin` it. It would have been easier to use layout arms rather than set all those new poles though. 

Ain`t got to worry about a tree fallin` into, do they?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like they are doin` a major re-conductorin` job, and have to keep the line hot while they are doin` it. It would have been easier to use layout arms rather than set all those new poles though.
> 
> Ain`t got to worry about a tree fallin` into, do they?



Nope,  No Trees close anywhere.  That went on for miles...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got bacon and eggs on that comtem-plate??





Dadgummit, now you done flung a cravin` on me! Instead of bacon, I want sausage, and there ain`t none here!

Little Red??? If you will bring some sausage out here, I`ll furnish fresh eggs, biscuits, FROG jam, syrup, and butter...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2010)

Later guys, I gotta crash.  

Hope ya'll have a good Labor Day!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

Morning, babes and Bro's!
nothing like that early door knock from the house cleaner. Kind of embarressing that i didn't get the house cleaned before she got here.
Where's my coffee?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

Little Red, don`t you read good???


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

Dadblame Penn State football forum STILL hasn't approved my registration.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 6, 2010)

How highs the water momma?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

LITTLE RED???


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

That little heifer done run of!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> LITTLE RED???




she called you a big grouch,then went and hid somewhere


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> she called you a big grouch,then went and hid somewhere





That`s her nickname for me, she just don`t like bein` ordered around.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 6, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> It's early. Ain't had my coffee. And this is called wakin up the hornets nest.
> 
> But *Bubbette*, and all agree-ers of her post, should know that if men were really "an inferor species" - that the woman callin him inferor should realize that she is a part of that species... the HUMAN SPECIES. That make y'all callin yourself inferior (actual spelling).




Well EXCUUUUSSEE me! I had a typo in a post and you blow it all out of proportion. Just like a male.   While we may all be of the same species, we females prefer not to admit it. 



MoonPie said:


> Got protection here, I think, from WOW hornets. The bullet has not hit the nest yet. When it does - I will need protection!



Hmm, pretty confident, are we? Just remember to sleep with your eyes open. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't bet on it



There is a smart man in our presence.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

Ya`ll give me some ideas on what to cook on the grill today...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll give me some ideas on what to cook on the grill today...



I'm gonna do deer poppers without the cheese. Bacon wrapped,with a slice of vidalia onion, with fresh ground black peeper and a splash of Dale's steak sauce makes everything right in the world.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna do deer poppers without the cheese. Bacon wrapped,with a slice of vidalia onion, with fresh ground black peeper and a splash of Dale's steak sauce makes everything right in the world.





I still have a couple of backstraps in the freezer. Sounds good, and I`ll take that in consideration, along with some Carrols sausage.

Where you get that fresh ground black peeper from?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll give me some ideas on what to cook on the grill today...


 
A big ol' flat iron steak with peppers n' onions n' shrooms'. Fry up a little flatbread on the side and make some pinto beans to sop that flatbread in.


----------



## MoonPie (Sep 6, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Well EXCUUUUSSEE me! I had a typo in a post and you blow it all out of proportion. Just like a male.   While we may all be of the same species, we females prefer not to admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that your running on full octane, Morning girl, and it was a pleasure to mess with ya, for a change. Ya stung me back good. Let's continue be friends.  My spellins always bad.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna do deer poppers without the cheese. Bacon wrapped,with a slice of vidalia onion, with fresh ground black peeper and a splash of Dale's steak sauce makes everything right in the world.



Sounds good! Send me some?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Now that your running on full octane, Morning girl, and it was a pleasure to mess with ya, for a change. Ya stung me back good. Let's continue be friends.  My spellins always bad.


 

Watch it Bubettte, he's an Aubie Barner..


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A big ol' flat iron steak with peppers n' onions n' shrooms'. Fry up a little flatbread on the side and make some pinto beans to sop that flatbread in.





That sounds good too!! Can you either put that recipe in the Cafe, or PM it to me? I`ve never tried that before.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 6, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Now that your running on full octane, Morning girl, and it was a pleasure to mess with ya, for a change. Ya stung me back good. Let's continue be friends.  My spellins always bad.



Not a problem. I enjoy messin' with people, especially rhbama3 (my hubby). 










and I don' t think I would call today "full octane".


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch it Bubettte, he's an Aubie Barner..



And he seemed like such a nice guy. I guess you can't never tell 'bout folks these days.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I still have a couple of backstraps in the freezer. Sounds good, and I`ll take that in consideration, along with some Carrols sausage.
> 
> Where you get that fresh ground black peeper from?



You ain't got a pepper grinder in the pantry? It's so much better than the already ground pepper!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You ain't got a pepper grinder in the pantry? It's so much better than the already ground pepper!






You said peeper, not pepper!! Pour you another cup of coffee!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Where you get that fresh ground black peeper from?



poultry isle?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You said peeper, not pepper!! Pour you another cup of coffee!!



Peeper is good too. 10-4 on the coffee.....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 6, 2010)

Later today we will be partakin in:

Smoked Boston Butt
BBQ Beans
Cheezy tater casserole
Cole slaw
Garlic bread
Sliced maters
Sweet Tea

To finish it off....strawberry cobbler   

Followed by long nap.


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Dadblame Penn State football forum STILL hasn't approved my registration.



That site doesn't seem to have a lot of traffic does it?   Yankees!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> That site doesn't seem to have a lot of traffic does it?   Yankees!!



I know. Thats why i chose it. You get a lot more personal contact when its just a small group. 
May have to go Lion hunting again....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 6, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Later today we will be partakin in:
> 
> Smoked Boston Butt
> BBQ Beans
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

The census from the Mayhaw Road herd, is country style ribs, smoked link sausage, swamp beans, tater salad, and since the peach cobbler from yesterday either disappeared, or went extinct, maybe another one...


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I know. Thats why i chose it. You get a lot more personal contact when its just a small group.
> May have to go Lion hunting again....



Always thinkin aren't you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> Always thinkin aren't you?



Yep. I've pretty much got my opening post thought out. If that don't get me banned, then i'll think some more.


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. I've pretty much got my opening post thought out. If that don't get me banned, then i'll think some more.



If they only knew what a kind hearted and generous fellow you are!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> If they only knew what a kind hearted and generous fellow you are!!



Dude, there are some really pathetic forums out there. I'm about ready to give up after 5 pages of google searching for free message boards.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Dude, there are some really pathetic forums out there. I'm about ready to give up after 5 pages of google searching for free message boards.


 
You can go to the Dominion of the Stewards and watch Ol' Red name call folks...and TAC all the time..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can go to the Dominion of the Stewards and watch Ol' Red name call folks...and TAC all the time..



awaiting approval.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 6, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Later today we will be partakin in:
> 
> Smoked Boston Butt
> BBQ Beans
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> The census from the Mayhaw Road herd, is country style ribs, smoked link sausage, swamp beans, tater salad, and since the peach cobbler from yesterday either disappeared, or went extinct, maybe another one...



To th both of y'all...that's just wrong! Send some my way!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2010)

Just saw the OFH crew off from my place a little bit ago, after some sweet target practice!! 
Pics later............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2010)

High!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High!



Howudoin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Howudoin?



Sweepy!!


I'm disappointed, no drunken phone calls, and only one text with no response last night??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sweepy!!
> 
> 
> I'm disappointed, no drunken phone calls, and only one text with no response last night??



It got pretty late & didn't wanna take a chance on disturbing MizDawn............. you'll get a reply soon, I'm sure........


----------



## Artmom (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey all! Oldest child is writing major report...so, of course that means I am sitting right beside her supplying a steady stream of topic sentences and supportings sentences/details suggestions.....which means, yep - my entire afternoon will be devoted to this project. Yeah for me. Oh the joys of parenthood.............thought I'd check in with ya'll -


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Hey all! Oldest child is writing major report...so, of course that means I am sitting right beside her supplying a steady stream of topic sentences and supportings sentences/details suggestions.....which means, yep - my entire afternoon will be devoted to this project. Yeah for me. Oh the joys of parenthood.............thought I'd check in with ya'll -



Can ya sell the kids?   It'd solve the project stuff..............just sayin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It got pretty late & didn't wanna take a chance on disturbing MizDawn............. you'll get a reply soon, I'm sure........




I wuz at work!!





Artmom said:


> Hey all! Oldest child is writing major report...so, of course that means I am sitting right beside her supplying a steady stream of topic sentences and supportings sentences/details suggestions.....which means, yep - my entire afternoon will be devoted to this project. Yeah for me. Oh the joys of parenthood.............thought I'd check in with ya'll -





Ya'll need some words of wisdom from Uncle Quackers??


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wuz at work!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I imagine that would help!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wuz at work!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure how well Thongs, chicken mask, nekkid twista, and shotguns will fit in her report, but if it helps....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> Can ya sell the kids?   It'd solve the project stuff..............just sayin.



Is that a local custom up there? Along with eating the glue paste that is?


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll need some words of wisdom from Uncle Quackers??



oh boy...


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Is that a local custom up there? Along with eating the glue paste that is?



First you sell the kids, then celebrate no more projects by eating paste!!!!!! Sounds like a custom in the making!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

It's naptime.


----------



## Artmom (Sep 6, 2010)

*well*



Resica said:


> Can ya sell the kids?   It'd solve the project stuff..............just sayin.




Don't think it hasn't crossed my mind say, oh - about a thousand times.....





Hooked On Quack said:


> I wuz at work!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Um, we want a GOOD GRADE, Quack - not a school SUSPENSION. Your wisdom may be more than they can handle at their tender age!!!!!!! I'm not even sure I am old enough for it, some days!!!



rhbama3 said:


> It's naptime.



Oh how I WISH!!!!!!!!! Would be lovely.....RHBama, I need hog fat. Git me one (hog)!!! please?


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Oh how I WISH!!!!!!!!! Would be lovely.....RHBama, I need hog fat. Git me one (hog)!!! please?



Fishbait and Co. just shot a few hogs the other day. Maybe they have some.


----------



## Artmom (Sep 6, 2010)

Okay. The sound of crickets.........chirping - loudly. Was it something I said.......????? No one wants to play, today???

I have chocolate cheesecake and fresh coffee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

Dibs on the cheesecake!!


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2010)

would deer fat work too?


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

Purely coincidence I'm sure.  How's the soap making going?


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Dibs on the cheesecake!!



Want some Blueberry-Lime jam?


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> Want some Blueberry-Lime jam?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> Want some Blueberry-Lime jam?





Not in trade for that cheesecake! The Lady knows how to make a cheesecake!!


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Not in trade for that cheesecake! The Lady knows how to make a cheesecake!!



What's the implication?


----------



## Artmom (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh Slip! Deer fat is excellent for soapmaking....it is so hard to come by since there is so little per deer....but anytime, yes. It is superior.

Resica - I am making a rather LARGE quantity of soap this weekend as a matter of fact. The ACE hardware store will think I have started making meth after the quantities of lye I will be purchasing this week........Maybe I can talk Nicodemus into being the photographer for me. He'll likely assist me in the process.....I hope this will be enough for all my pals at FPG in October!


I KNEW the mention of cheesecake would work to get some attention around here!!!!
I know someone on here who will be taking home another whole cheesecake Saturday evening!!!!


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

slip said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> What's the implication?





How about we let her decide who she makes it for... 

Sarah???


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

I love to put folks on the spot!!  


Sarah, check your soap thread. Ben posted a question to you.


----------



## Artmom (Sep 6, 2010)

*Yes sir!*



Nicodemus said:


> I love to put folks on the spot!!
> 
> 
> Sarah, check your soap thread. Ben posted a question to you.



10-4. He is the man with all the answers. Can't BELIEVE he has a QUESTION!!! Amazing fellow.


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Oh Slip! Deer fat is excellent for soapmaking....it is so hard to come by since there is so little per deer....but anytime, yes. It is superior.
> 
> Resica - I am making a rather LARGE quantity of soap this weekend as a matter of fact. The ACE hardware store will think I have started making meth after the quantities of lye I will be purchasing this week........Maybe I can talk Nicodemus into being the photographer for me. He'll likely assist me in the process.....I hope this will be enough for all my pals at FPG in October!
> 
> ...


aye aye, if i come across any this year ill hold onto it for you.


Resica said:


>



real blueberrys and lime?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Hey all! Oldest child is writing major report...so, of course that means I am sitting right beside her supplying a steady stream of topic sentences and supportings sentences/details suggestions.....which means, yep - my entire afternoon will be devoted to this project. Yeah for me. Oh the joys of parenthood.............thought I'd check in with ya'll -


BTDT, glad I am through! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I wuz at work!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

Somebody completely dodged the question!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How about we let her decide who she makes it for...
> 
> Sarah???



You could freeze a couple slices for me & bring with the pear delivery.............. hint, hint, hint............


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You could freeze a couple slices for me & bring with the pear delivery.............. hint, hint, hint............





For you...almost anything!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> For you...almost anything!!



That's close enough for me!!


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

slip said:


> real blueberrys and lime?



Yes sir!!!!


----------



## Artmom (Sep 6, 2010)

*Was my ADD I guess...*



Nicodemus said:


> Somebody completely dodged the question!





You KNOW that CHEESECAKE has your name on it!!!!!!!! Not even a question about that!!!! And Keebs....I'll be sure to get either soap or cheesecake out to you too!!!!! Your choice! Cause I luvs you too!


----------



## Artmom (Sep 6, 2010)

Okay. Time to edit and proofread daughter's report. Guess playtime is over for me. Boohoo!
Then we get to do more tomorrow AFTER working and teaching all day. Hoooooooooray!!!!!!
Later gators!


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How about we let her decide who she makes it for...
> 
> Sarah???



What'd you expect? Nothin like puttin someone on the spot!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2010)

Artmom said:


> You KNOW that CHEESECAKE has your name on it!!!!!!!! Not even a question about that!!!! And Keebs....I'll be sure to get either soap or cheesecake out to you too!!!!! Your choice! Cause I luvs you too!


Surprise me........... I've got a jar of pear relish with your name on it too!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

<<<< canned ravioli


----------



## Otis (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I love to put folks on the spot!!


 



No worries, you will always be a highly respected elder to me. 






rhbama3 said:


> <<<< canned ravioli


 


Ran out of Swanson Dinners?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 6, 2010)

Evenin' all. How can a 9-5 day feel so long?? And tomorrow is gonna be worse...9-9 and closing with the new girl that can't (despite showing her several times) do anything. I'm surprised she can walk by herself. Anyways, I'm home and sitting down to enjoy some quiet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

Self! said:


> No worries, you will always be a highly respected elder to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have two teenage daughters. The good stuff goes quickly. 


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin' all. How can a 9-5 day feel so long?? And tomorrow is gonna be worse...9-9 and closing with the new girl that can't (despite showing her several times) do anything. I'm surprised she can walk by herself. Anyways, I'm home and sitting down to enjoy some quiet.



For some people, blink, blink, breathe is about as complicated as they can handle.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I have two teenage daughters. The good stuff goes quickly.
> 
> 
> For some people, blink, blink, breathe is about as complicated as they can handle.



We hired her because we were severely shorthanded with one out on medical leave and one in DC for a funeral...It's proven to make matters worse....I don't think she'll last long. We probably won't even get the chance to fire her; the first "real" task bossman gives her (or the first time he pops off at her) she'll probably just lose it and walk out. It's really ridiculous.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> <<<< canned ravioli



Is it a scrounge kind of night?


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2010)

cod skrimp and a tater.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 6, 2010)

evening folks


----------



## Otis (Sep 6, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Is it a scrounge kind of night?


 


He is now banned from Wal Mart after the turkey shooting incident, and Pizza Hut has him on the "No deliver" zone.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Is it a scrounge kind of night?



Hey, babe! 
Yeah, fighting a headache and haven't left the house today.


----------



## Otis (Sep 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, babe!
> Yeah, fighting a headache and haven't left the house today.


 



and I wonder who wears the pants there.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 6, 2010)

Jeez...what a weekend!

Hi ya'll!


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, babe!
> Yeah, fighting a headache and haven't left the house today.



I sorwy.  
Just think, no call tomorrow! At least you have a clean house to yourself. Take a nap and enjoy it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening folks


Howdy, Kim! Still feel like your riding a bike? 


Self! said:


> He is now banned from Wal Mart after the turkey shooting incident, and Pizza Hut has him on the "No deliver" zone.


Yeah, but the Chinese joint still likes me. Okay, tolerates me. Okay, they'll take my money.


Self! said:


> and I wonder who wears the pants there.


 Shouldn't you be insulting Nicodemus again? It's past 6:30pm! You'll never get to mod status or get banned at this rate!


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Jeez...what a weekend!
> 
> Hi ya'll!



where you been man?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 6, 2010)

slip said:


> where you been man?



Yo Slipster!

I been around. Lurking mostly.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Yo Slipster!
> 
> I been around. Lurking mostly.



ya'll whack a gator yet, Chuck?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ya'll whack a gator yet, Chuck?


 
Speaking of that, have you watched Swamp People (or whatever it's called?) Those boys are crazy!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of that, have you watched Swamp People (or whatever it's called?) Those boys are crazy!!!!



I love that show! Can't wait for each new episode. 
I gotta wonder just how much a commercial gator license in Louisiana runs though.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ya'll whack a gator yet, Chuck?



Heck no!

18+ hours this weekend and still a no go.

J poked 1 last night but hit him in the head. That don't work with a harpoon!


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of that, have you watched Swamp People (or whatever it's called?) Those boys are crazy!!!!



good show...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Sep 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of that, have you watched Swamp People (or whatever it's called?) Those boys are crazy!!!!



Crazy is a mild understatement!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


>


 
Where's all of these pictures from last night??


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's all of these pictures from last night??


on my camera.............. 



OutFishHim said:


>




good trip home?


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> on my camera..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes ma'am...traffic was heavy though and GSP was EVERYWHERE!!!  I thought they got me in Atlanta, but I escaped...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yes ma'am...traffic was heavy though and GSP was EVERYWHERE!!!  I thought they got me in Atlanta, but I escaped...



 you go girl!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 6, 2010)

BOO!!!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yes ma'am...traffic was heavy though and GSP was EVERYWHERE!!!  I thought they got me in Atlanta, but I escaped...



Outrunnin' the cops? Hmm, seems I've heard a story like this before. 










rhbama and Fishbait


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Outrunnin' the cops? Hmm, seems I've heard a story like this before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weren't me. No camera's, can't prove we was there! 
The girls are home, both checked the mail, ate supper, and are now annoying Woozer. When they aren't on FB that is.
I'm going back to the Sports Forum....


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's all of these pictures from last night??



Yea, pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> weren't me. No camera's, can't prove we was there!
> The girls are home, both checked the mail, ate supper, and are now annoying Woozer. When they aren't on FB that is.
> I'm going back to the Sports Forum....



I guess they still don't realize that the mail doesn't run on holidays. I wonder how many more years until that sinks in.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> Yea, pictures!!!!!!!



I have no idea what you are talking about...


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 6, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Outrunnin' the cops? Hmm, seems I've heard a story like this before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well......I didn't really "outrun" them, because they never really pulled out....  But he did put his radar thingy down and I *thought* he was going to!


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about...



That's ok Yanktress!!       Pictures!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> That's ok Yanktress!!       Pictures!!!!!



Silly Yank! .....they were all blurry........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about...


 
There's a shocker.


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There's a shocker.



Roll those eyes one more time......


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There's a shocker.



Oh yea, and not only did I call another owl....but also a pack of yotes.....


----------



## OutFishHim (Sep 6, 2010)

Night ya'll....5:00 will be here before I know it...and the Benadryl kicked in....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Roll those eyes one more time......


 
And what? 



OutFishHim said:


> Oh yea, and not only did I call another owl....but also a pack of yotes.....


 
What? You couldn't get the roosters to crow too?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Roll those eyes one more time......





Good evening folks!!


----------



## Otis (Sep 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Roll those eyes one more time......


----------



## Otis (Sep 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!


 



See what nhappens when yall leave the door open.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!



Evenin, Ruttster!! 
Well, after some target practice, some pics of OFH shooting a dang cannon of Bigfish's, getting 4 gap handles on, critters penned up & fed, I is whuped!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

Self! said:


> See what nhappens when yall leave the door open.


I told em to shut it so you couldn't get back in!!.......Dang transplanted Alabamians



Keebs said:


> Evenin, Ruttster!!
> Well, after some target practice, some pics of OFH shooting a dang cannon of Bigfish's, getting 4 gap handles on, critters penned up & fed, I is whuped!!


Hey Darlin!!........Sounds like ya'll had a big weekend!!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 6, 2010)

Howdy Yall!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I told em to shut it so you couldn't get back in!!.......Dang transplanted Alabamians


 
Watch it !!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy Yall!!


Whasup DJ!!.........How was the race??


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch it !!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

Is the proper term, Alabamians, or Alabamanites? 


And ya`ll stay in here where it`s safe, for a while. Please...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Is the proper term, Alabamians, or Alabamanites?
> 
> 
> And ya`ll stay in here where it`s safe, for a while. Please...


 
What d'ya mean. I'm doin drive by shootin's all over the place..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Is the proper term, Alabamians, or Alabamanites?
> 
> 
> And ya`ll stay in here where it`s safe, for a while. Please...


So where is the show!!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup DJ!!.........How was the race??



Good ran into a fellow Driveler there also!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey DJ, you gettin tired of that dayshift yet? I heard the manager on that one wasn't very likeable..


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What d'ya mean. I'm doin drive by shootin's all over the place..





I know, a lot of folks are. Tensions are high, and this is a safe place to stay for a while.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey DJ, you gettin tired of that dayshift yet? I heard the manager on that one wasn't very likeable..



dayshift heck I am on nights...  I am getting bumped to dayshift in Jan though


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Good ran into a fellow Driveler there also!


That's what I heard!!..........Who won the race BTW??......We watched something else


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 6, 2010)

Evening y'all!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I told em to shut it so you couldn't get back in!!.......Dang transplanted Alabamians
> 
> Hey Darlin!!........Sounds like ya'll had a big weekend!!


Yep, a little travelin, a little visiting, a little work, now it's time for bed! 



deerehauler said:


> Howdy Yall!!


 Hey Slim!!  Been missing you!! 



Nicodemus said:


> And ya`ll stay in here where it`s safe, for a while. Please...



 Get'em Nic!! 
It ain't me for once!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evening y'all!!



Hey, Lil Red............... night, Lil Red..........


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's what I heard!!..........Who won the race BTW??......We watched something else


Tony stewart won sunday! Jamie mcmurray won saturdays race


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evening y'all!!



Evening Belle!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Slim!!  Been missing you!!
> 
> 
> 
> :n:



Did you get my hello I sent ya!


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I know, a lot of folks are. Tensions are high, and this is a safe place to stay for a while.


where is it 'not' safe?


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evening y'all!!



them owls leave you alone tonight?





oh lawd its foobawl season again, i can hear the roar 3 rooms away.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I know, a lot of folks are. Tensions are high, and this is a safe place to stay for a while.


Oh, I'm only shootin in the low tension neighborhoods..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evening y'all!!


Hey Li'll Red!!.......Hope the new hire works out for ya tomorrow!!



Keebs said:


> Yep, a little travelin, a little visiting, a little work, now it's time for bed!
> 
> 
> Hey Slim!!  Been missing you!!
> ...


G'night!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 6, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey, Lil Red............... night, Lil Red..........



Hi Keebs, bye Keebs!



deerehauler said:


> Tony stewart won sunday! Jamie mcmurray won saturdays race
> 
> 
> Evening Belle!



Hi, DH!



slip said:


> where is it 'not' safe?
> 
> 
> them owls leave you alone tonight?
> ...



Can't hear a thing tonight 'cept crickets.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Li'll Red!!.......Hope the new hire works out for ya tomorrow!!
> 
> G'night!!



HA!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

slip said:


> where is it 'not' safe?
> 
> 
> them owls leave you alone tonight?
> ...





It`s safe here, so...sit....stay!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s safe here, so...sit....stay!!



Do we get cookies?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Do we get cookies?





NO!!!  

That reminds me. there`s some chocolate mint cookies around here somewhere!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 6, 2010)

woo wooo cookies


----------



## slip (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s safe here, so...sit....stay!!


now...

how can you tell me not to do something, and expect me not to do it?







Nicodemus said:


> NO!!!
> 
> That reminds me. there`s some chocolate mint cookies around here somewhere!



yeah, thats right...go eat yer cookies.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

okay, back from the Sports Forum. What's happening? I'm catching up on my Tivo'd pickers and pawnstars.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, back from the Sports Forum. What's happening? I'm catching up on my Tivo'd pickers and pawnstars.



Not much here Bama How you been?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> NO!!!
> 
> That reminds me. there`s some chocolate mint cookies around here somewhere!



















deerehauler said:


> woo wooo cookies



Don't get excited. The Grouch won't share!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 6, 2010)

Leapin' Lizzerds what a bunch.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Don't get excited. The Grouch won't share!





I might. Depends on who it is...


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Don't get excited. The Grouch won't share!






hogtrap44 said:


> Leapin' Lizzerds what a bunch.



Hey ya Craig!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I might. Depends on who it is...



If you love you you'd share your cookies...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Not much here Bama How you been?



Doing okay, Bro!
Just surfing around trying to find whatever has the Wooley Booger riled up. When he says "stay here" you know we gotta look.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> If you love you you'd share your cookies...





I don`t love me though.  

I think you misprinted that, didn`t ya?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 6, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey ya Craig!


Hey DJ. Been a long spell.
 How your friendly self doing?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Leapin' Lizzerds what a bunch.



Howdy, Craig!
Got a package in the mail Saturday. Allison thought they were cool!
There is one in particular that has the perfect colors i was looking for!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Doing okay, Bro!
> Just surfing around trying to find whatever has the Wooley Booger riled up. When he says "stay here" you know we gotta look.


Where?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Where?



I dunno. Most of the time i just assume it's in the PF.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t love me though.
> 
> I think you misprinted that, didn`t ya?



Ugh...yes....misprint....this is what you get when you have insomnia and can't sleep and are teetering on the edge of consciousness!! What I _meant_ was, "If you loved ME you'd share."


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Craig!
> Got a package in the mail Saturday. Allison thought they were cool!
> There is one in particular that has the perfect colors i was looking for!


Great! The one that still has the brown scales on down the back. You can remove them with a tooth brush to get the skin pattern. They come off easy.Like to see the finished product when through.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2010)

good night ya'll!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 7, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey DJ. Been a long spell.
> How your friendly self doing?



Doing mighty fine and yourself all Well?  Work has been insane due to the weather being hot and the summer schedule but we are calming down now that summer schedule is done and weather is not as warm everywhere!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good night ya'll!



Night Bama!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good night ya'll!


Nite Robert. Have a safe one bud.


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good night ya'll!



Night Bama.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 7, 2010)

Good night all. I've gotta try to catch some zzzzz's so I'm nice to the new girl tomorrow. (If you can read this...send chocolate...it will be desperately need tomorrow around 5:00...also, send a side of duct tape....)


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Doing mighty fine and yourself all Well?  Work has been insane due to the weather being hot and the summer schedule but we are calming down now that summer schedule is done and weather is not as warm everywhere!


Wow. Ours will be crazy seems forever. Shore glad to get a little cooler temps. I still got a trip fo you. We not got a flood,.........so far.


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 7, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow. Ours will be crazy seems forever. Shore glad to get a little cooler temps. I still got a trip fo you. We not got a flood,.........so far.



I am up for it when the tempscool a bit!


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 7, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Good night all. I've gotta try to catch some zzzzz's so I'm nice to the new girl tomorrow. (If you can read this...send chocolate...it will be desperately need tomorrow around 5:00...also, send a side of duct tape....)



be easy on her and night night!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 7, 2010)

Been a long busy weekend. Good seein you there DJ. I see ya mabe later. Gotta go recharge. Nite.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 7, 2010)

It's after midnight and dj and ht are still on

Mornin guys,my last night on shift this week


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 7, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Been a long busy weekend. Good seein you there DJ. I see ya mabe later. Gotta go recharge. Nite.


Night Craig!


Jeff Raines said:


> It's after midnight and dj and ht are still on
> 
> Mornin guys,my last night on shift this week



Hey ya Jeff I am here for the night!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Night Craig!
> 
> 
> Hey ya Jeff I am here for the night!



cool......I've got to do some paper work and document a couple things that happened this  holiday weekend while the big bosses were off


----------



## deerehauler (Sep 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> cool......I've got to do some paper work and document a couple things that happened this  holiday weekend while the big bosses were off



awh paperwork gotta love that stuff!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 7, 2010)

Finally done....had to get prepped for the Monday morning meeting which is happening on tuesday this week


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 7, 2010)

morning everyone...Hope every body had a good weekend... Time for the grind to begin again!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning everyone...Hope every body had a good weekend... Time for the grind to begin again!



Hey Mikey

It's friday for me


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hey Mikey
> 
> It's friday for me



Yea yea yea....Don't ya got some fishing to do or something .....You gonna make FPG?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 7, 2010)

Morning Fly by.  My fun time is over for now and it's back to the old grind...  

Ya'll have a good one


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 7, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Fly by.  My fun time is over for now and it's back to the old grind...
> 
> Ya'll have a good one



Morning Kim....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Yea yea yea....Don't ya got some fishing to do or something .....You gonna make FPG?



yep I'll be at fpg.my deer lease in only about 10 minutes from there.


Mornin Kim


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 7, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> yep I'll be at fpg.my deer lease in only about 10 minutes from there.
> 
> 
> Mornin Kim



Good deal...The list keeps getting longer and longer...It will be a lot of fun....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2010)

Glad to see the Friday will be here faster than usual.  Morning people.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 7, 2010)

hey you peeple


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Did you get my hello I sent ya!



 No!! Who's the slacker you sent it wiff?!?!

Happy Mon............ uuuuhh Tuesday, folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No!! Who's the slacker you sent it wiff?!?!
> 
> Happy Mon............ uuuuhh Tuesday, folks!!


 
I wanna see some pictures dangit!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wanna see some pictures dangit!!!



will this one do?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 7, 2010)

Mornin' Yall!   3.5 days of work and I'm headed to da woods!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> will this one do?


 
Is that Doug and Hankus?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2010)

Look they put my picher on d driveler


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that Doug and Hankus?





Hankus said:


> Look they put my picher on d driveler


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Look they put my picher on d driveler



Nooooo, *I* got the perfect one to post....................


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 7, 2010)

Mornin everyone!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin everyone!!!



Mornin Sista!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Sista!!



Hey!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2010)

morning peeps!
just a quick driveby before work!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2010)

post a picher of me and the place dies


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey all, and everythang like that an all.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey all, and everythang like that an all.



howdy trapdaddy


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy trapdaddy


What the world yew been up to thar buddy?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> What the world yew been up to thar buddy?



bird huntin and freshfest2, in other words I was busy this weekend


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!


 
Hey there Brail Beer Bottle Babe. (BBBB)


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey there Brail Beer Bottle Babe. (BBBB)



   it were not beer it were Smirnoff


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> post a picher of me and the place dies


Naaawww it won't.............



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey all, and everythang like that an all.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey there Brail Beer Bottle Babe. (BBBB)






Hankus said:


> it were not beer it were Smirnoff


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey there Brail Beer Bottle Babe. (BBBB)





Hankus said:


> it were not beer it were Smirnoff



I have no idea what y'all are talking about.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I have no idea what y'all are talking about.



is it cuz yer bright is to flight


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> bird huntin and freshfest2, in other words I was busy this weekend


That's a good kinda busy.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey there Brail Beer Bottle Babe. (BBBB)


Hey bud!



Keebs said:


> Naaawww it won't.............


Hi ya most kind and heavenly Keebs.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I have no idea what y'all are talking about.


Hey Karen. Hows all?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> is it cuz yer bright is to flight



  



hogtrap44 said:


> That's a good kinda busy.
> 
> Hey bud!
> 
> ...



Hey Craig! We are good. How are you?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Craig! We are good. How are you?


Glad to be back. Getting ready for work time soon. Got trees to cut this Saturday. Then off to da woods Monday .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I have no idea what y'all are talking about.


 
Alcohol induced memory loss. Seems to be a convenient excuse going around of late...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I have no idea what y'all are talking about.






Hankus said:


> is it cuz yer bright is to flight






hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya most kind and heavenly Keebs.



 Sure wish you coulda joined us Sunday, it were a fine time, fine time indeed!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 7, 2010)

*I liked this little dude.*

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-uT_1VDvXok?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-uT_1VDvXok?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sure wish you coulda joined us Sunday, it were a fine time, fine time indeed!


Would have liked to have been there. But the copperheads were tempting.
 I bet there was some good eats to be had, and fun fellowship with friendz. Mabe i'll do the next one. Rok on


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)

I hate that I had to miss ya`lls get together. My apologies...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 7, 2010)

Wish y'all could've made it too.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I hate that I had to miss ya`lls get together. My apologies...


Well, one day,somewhere,somehow, we'll break bread an talk.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well, one day,somewhere,somehow, we'll break bread an talk.


 
You should have been with me on Saturday. You could have added a 2 ft. Copperhead and a 4 plus foot Timber Rattler to your collection.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

Beerkus is King!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Beerkus is King!!


 
Beerku,,,,,,,,Hankus????

I thought that was Hagrid from Harry Potter....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Beerku,,,,,,,,Hankus????
> 
> I thought that was Hagrid from Harry Potter....



I can attest, the boy has multiple roles..................


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)

Give him a Viking war helmet with horns,and a sword, and he will be a dead ringer for Hagar the Horrible.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You should have been with me on Saturday. You could have added a 2 ft. Copperhead and a 4 plus foot Timber Rattler to your collection.


Would have liked to had that. Perty skins an meat to eat can't go wrong.



Keebs said:


> Beerkus is King!!


Good pic. Ol' Bocephus.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 7, 2010)

Ya'll too much fun but i gotta scatter. Be good an have a great day.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Give him a Viking war helmet with horns,and a sword, and he will be a dead ringer for Hagar the Horrible.


 you're right!! 
Hey, how's the leg feeling today?? 



hogtrap44 said:


> Ya'll too much fun but i gotta scatter. Be good an have a great day.



Later Craig!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

It's TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!  Here's proof!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you're right!!
> Hey, how's the leg feeling today??
> 
> 
> ...





Not good.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Not good.



But are you keeping it elevated like you're SUPPOSED to??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

Not only does she Outfishhim............. she's on the way to Outshootinghim..................


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> But are you keeping it elevated like you're SUPPOSED to??





Yes ma`am. For sure and for certain. Scared not too...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes ma`am. For sure and for certain. Scared not too...



Well dang, I thought you would have seen *some* improvement by now if you did right!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Beerkus is King!!



Sasquatch does exist!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2010)

I am going to email Shaq, for his Shaq Versus show. I think it would be a good TV show to watch Shaq vs. Hankus on a beer drinking competition....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I am going to email Shaq, for his Shaq Versus show. I think it would be a good TV show to watch Shaq vs. Hankus on a beer drinking competition....



My money is on Hankus......... hands down!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> My money is on Hankus......... hands down!


 
I don't know. Shaq is 7'1" / 325 lbs. That's a lot of beer storage walkin around...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't know. Shaq is 7'1" / 325 lbs. That's a lot of beer storage walkin around...



But hankus has "game", I'm tellin ya!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


 
What are you laughing at Munchkin?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you laughing at Munchkin?


She's still giddy about getting out of the storage building................


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you laughing at Munchkin?



Nothing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nothing


 
Is that a handwarmer?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

The boys show off their catch...................


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that a handwarmer?



Yes


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> The boys show off their catch...................


 
So, you had fresh fried tail again?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So, you had fresh fried tail again?



Nope, the grill master did his thang like he did at my place................ I'm telling ya, Dougie knows how to season it & grill it!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2010)

just a pass through


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nope, the grill master did his thang like he did at my place................ I'm telling ya, Dougie knows how to season it & grill it!!


 
Despite what Doug tells you his recipe is, take careful note that he never throws away a spit cup and pours it all into mason jars that he keeps in the fridge. Just sayin..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just a pass through


 what? too busy today!??!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Despite what Doug tells you his recipe is, take careful note that he never throws away a spit cup and pours it all into mason jars that he keeps in the fridge. Just sayin..



 THAT'S that odd smell!!! BUT talk about tender!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey Hugh?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Great goobly joobly!!!
Saltlicker in the shed, Pistol packin' mama shooting a rifle, and Hankus surrounded by wimmens i adore. If i didn't know better, i'd say they was havin' a good time!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Great goobly joobly!!!
> Saltlicker in the shed, Pistol packin' mama shooting a rifle, and Hankus surrounded by wimmens i adore. If i didn't know better, i'd say they was havin' a good time!



We did, we did........... and fussed about you being on call and Bubbette out of town too!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2010)

nicodemus said:


> hey hugh?


 
yo!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> yo!!!!





Flat iron steak recipe?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Flat iron steak recipe?


 
You've got a memory like my wife, but ain't near as purty or good smellin...

Give me a day or so and I'll grill it up and post the recipe with pictures..


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've got a memory like my wife, but ain't near as purty or good smellin...
> 
> Give me a day or so and I'll grill it up and post the recipe with pictures..





Long as the Ladies think I am!! 

Waitin` on the recipe!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> We did, we did........... and fussed about you being on call and Bubbette out of town too!!



Why in the world would i have taken Bubbette with me?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Long as the Ladies think I am!!
> 
> Waitin` on the recipe!





Hey Nic, you icing that knee??


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Why in the world would i have taken Bubbette with me?



Um, 'scuse you? Maybe 'cause you love me and like to have me around? Think carefully before you answer that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Nic, you icing that knee??





Yessir!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Um, 'scuse you? Maybe 'cause you love me and like to have me around? Think carefully before you answer that.











Nicodemus said:


> Yessir!!!





20 minutes every hour ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Um, 'scuse you? Maybe 'cause you love me and like to have me around? Think carefully before you answer that.



Stawker!!!! 
I do, but i'd want to have a good time if i went. Not get ganged up on and verbally abused.


















I mean that in the nicest possible way. 
I better take a nap before Mama gets here.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Why in the world would i have taken Bubbette with me?



Hey Bama.....DUCK!!!!



Bubbette said:


> Um, 'scuse you? Maybe 'cause you love me and like to have me around? Think carefully before you answer that.



....too late.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 20 minutes every hour ?





Well, not quite that much...


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Stawker!!!!
> I do, but i'd want to have a good time if i went. Not get ganged up on and verbally abused.
> 
> 
> ...




Yea, right. Who's to say that Keebs and the other wimins wouldn't gang up on you? You know that the wimins love to abuse you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Stawker!!!!
> I do, but i'd want to have a good time if i went. Not get ganged up on and verbally abused.
> 
> 
> ...





I'da gone with ya Pookie, but I wasn't invited . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, not quite that much...







Try it, it works!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Try it, it works!!


 
I've torqued both of my knees slidin around on big mountains covered with snow. The last time the Dr. told me I had two choices, surgery or stop skiing. Neither sounded too appealing. Had a neighbor that was a Sports Medicine Therapist, she taught me to do 10 minute rotations of cold and then heat, and repeated that cycle for an hour each day. It controls the swelling and keeps circulation up, which helps promote healing. Then she got me to riding the bicycle to re-strengthen the ligaments around the knee. I was back on the slopes the next season.

Of course, I was a lot younger back then too. Now days it wouldn't be so easy, but I'd still use the cold / heat cycle therapy.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 7, 2010)

afternoon all....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Why in the world would i have taken Bubbette with me?






Bubbette said:


> Um, 'scuse you? Maybe 'cause you love me and like to have me around? Think carefully before you answer that.






rhbama3 said:


> Stawker!!!!
> I do, but i'd want to have a good time if i went. Not get ganged up on and verbally abused.
> I mean that in the nicest possible way.
> I better take a nap before Mama gets here.





Bubbette said:


> Yea, right. Who's to say that Keebs and the other wimins wouldn't gang up on you? You know that the wimins love to abuse you.



Bubbette, you see we do the best we can to keep him in line for you, doncha?!?! 




Nicodemus said:


> Well, not quite that much...



 try it, it sure won't hurt none!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)

My problem is that the knee is wearin` out. A motorcyle wreck in 1974, was the start of the problem. It hurt for a month or so after that, then quit. Five years later it started to swell and give me problems. Mechanical bull ridin` helped it along further. My job is one of the worst in the world on joints, so that added to it. As much as anything was that I didn`t do anything, until 2006 when I had the first operation on it. It`s kinda like a sore thumb. It gets the brunt of the punishment when I`m up to something.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 7, 2010)

Howdy!! Finally able to sit down and rest for a bit...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> My problem is that the knee is wearin` out. A motorcyle wreck in 1974, was the start of the problem. It hurt for a month or so after that, then quit. Five years later it started to swell and give me problems. Mechanical bull ridin` helped it along further. My job is one of the worst in the world on joints, so that added to it. As much as anything was that I didn`t do anything, until 2006 when I had the first operation on it. It`s kinda like a sore thumb. It gets the brunt of the punishment when I`m up to something.



Hi, Big Grouch!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> My problem is that the knee is wearin` out. A motorcyle wreck in 1974, was the start of the problem. It hurt for a month or so after that, then quit. Five years later it started to swell and give me problems.* Mechanical bull ridin` helped it along further*. My job is one of the worst in the world on joints, so that added to it. As much as anything was that I didn`t do anything, until 2006 when I had the first operation on it. It`s kinda like a sore thumb. It gets the brunt of the punishment when I`m up to something.


 
I'd pay money to see a video of you doin that...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hi, Big Grouch!





Mornin`!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd pay money to see a video of you doin that...





I rode one just about every weekend, for five years. And I never got thrown.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd pay money to see a video of you doin that...



Me too!!!



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`!!



Mornin?? *looks around* ......No sir.....afternoon......You just get up?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

The Motley Crew of FreshFest2..................


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 7, 2010)

That picture looks crooked.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That picture looks crooked.


Maybe it's cause you was leanin so much!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That picture looks crooked.



There was some tilting going on.....................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> The Motley Crew of FreshFest2..................





That Beerkus is a petite lil thang!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Maybe it's cause you was leanin so much!!





Keebs said:


> There was some tilting going on.....................



We were standing on a slope.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That Beerkus is a petite lil thang!!


Yeah he is................... 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> We were standing on a slope.



 We WERE?!?!


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> The Motley Crew of FreshFest2..................




Why am I not in this picture?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Why am I not in this picture?



Don't feel bad bro, I wasn't invited either . . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Why am I not in this picture?


Uuuummm, 'cause you didn't show up?? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't feel bad bro, I wasn't invited either . . .



 YOU were at WORK!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)

BOO!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=41437


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Why am I not in this picture?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't feel bad bro, I wasn't invited either . . .



Make that 3


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Make that 3



We should have a party without them!

Who's with me? I'll bring the sarsaparilla.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> We should have a party without them!
> 
> Who's with me? I'll bring the sarsaparilla.



I am in!   Mark me for three case of shiny metal covered drinks.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Make that 3





pbradley said:


> We should have a party without them!
> Who's with me? I'll bring the sarsaparilla.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am in!   Mark me for three case of shiny metal covered drinks.



   



FPG?????


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> FPG?????



I'll either be in New York, New Jersey, or Chicago.


And, SGG told me not to come.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I'll either be in New York, New Jersey, or Chicago.
> 
> 
> And, SGG told me not to come.







 Oh she did, did she?!?!?  HHhhmmmmmm, we'll just see about that then................... 
OOOhhhh KARrrrreennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Sep 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yeah he is...................
> 
> 
> 
> We WERE?!?!



I think so



pbradley said:


> Why am I not in this picture?



I thought I saw you there 




Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't feel bad bro, I wasn't invited either . . .



Yes you did



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Make that 3



Y'all need to stop forgetting things



pbradley said:


> I'll either be in New York, New Jersey, or Chicago.
> 
> 
> And, SGG told me not to come.



You told me not to come


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I think so
> I thought I saw you there
> Yes you did
> Y'all need to stop forgetting things
> You told me not to come



    quit!!!


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You told me not to come



No, I said "I'll go if you go" 

and then you said, "but what about 'you know who?'"

and then I said, "they'll never know..."


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> No, I said "I'll go if you go"
> 
> and then you said, "but what about 'you know who?'"
> 
> and then I said, "they'll never know..."


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



Oh, shoot. "They" found out.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Oh, shoot. "They" found out.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



Whut?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2010)

nothing but one of them soap opry's in here. Let me see whats in the Sports Forum....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Whut?


nuffin....................... 



rhbama3 said:


> nothing but one of them soap opry's in here. Let me see whats in the Sports Forum....



 the PF is quiet, uuumm, enlightening............ wanna come with?


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> nuffin.......................
> 
> 
> 
> the PF is quiet, uuumm, enlightening............ wanna come with?



I try to make it a point to stay outta there...too skeery.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 7, 2010)

yal watch out for ole WINDIGO while yall are in the woods this weekend he might be there


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> nuffin.......................
> 
> 
> 
> the PF is quiet, uuumm, enlightening............ wanna come with?





I ain`t real fond of that place.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> nothing but one of them soap opry's in here. Let me see whats in the Sports Forum....



Real scary over there now and the soap opry is going stronger there than here.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 7, 2010)

While this creature is considered by many to be the creation of horror writer Algernon Blackwood in his classic terror tale, "The Wendigo", this woods spirit was, and is, very real to many in the northern woods and prairies of the state. Many legends and stories have circulated over the years about a mysterious creature who was encountered by hunters and campers in the shadowy forests of the upper regions of Minnesota. In one variation of the story, the creature could only be seen if it faced the witness head-on, because it was so thin that it could not be seen from the side. The spirit was said to have a voracious appetite for human flesh and the many forest dwellers who disappeared over the years were said to be victims of the monster. 

The American Indians had their own tales of the Wendigo, dating back so many years that most who were interviewed could not remember when the story had not been told. The Inuit Indians of the region called the creature by various names, including Wendigo, Witigo, Witiko and Wee-Tee-Go but each of them was roughly translated to mean "the evil spirit that devours mankind". Around 1860, a German explorer translated Wendigo to mean "cannibal" among the tribes along the Great Lakes.

Native American versions of the creature spoke of a gigantic spirit, over fifteen feet tall, that had once been human but had been transformed into a creature by the use of magic. Though all of the descriptions of the creature vary slightly, the Wendigo is generally said to have glowing eyes, long yellowed fangs and overly long tongues. Most have a sallow, yellowish skin but others are said to be matted with hair. They are tall and lanky and are driven by a horrible hunger. But how would a person grow to become one of this strange creatures?

According to the lore, the Wendigo is created whenever a human resorts to cannibalism to survive. In years past, such a practice was possible, although still rare, as many of the tribes and settlers in the region were cut off by the bitter snows and ice of the north woods. Unfortunately, eating another person to survive was sometimes resorted to and thus, the legend of the Wendigo was created.

But how real were (or are) these creatures? Could the legend of the Wendigo have been created merely as a "warning" against cannibalism? Or could sightings of Bigfoot-type creatures have created the stories. While this is unknown, it is believed that white settlers to the region took the stories seriously. At times, they even took the sightings and reports quite seriously and made it enough of the local culture that stories like those of Algernon Blackwood were penned. Real-life stories were told as well and according to the settlers' version of the legend, the Wendigo would often be seen (banshee-like) to signal a death in the community. A Wendigo allegedly made a number of appearances near a town called Rosesu in Northern Minnesota from the late 1800's through the 1920's. Each time that it was reported, an unexpected death followed and finally, it was seen no more.

Even into the last century, Native Americans actively believed in, and searched for, the Wendigo. One of the most famous Wendigo hunters was a Cree Indian named Jack Fiddler. He claimed to kill at least 14 of the creatures in his lifetime, although the last murder resulted in his imprisonment at the age of 87. In October 1907, Fiddler and his son, Joseph, were tried for the murder of a Cree Indian woman. They both pleaded guilty to the crime but defended themselves by stating that the woman had been possessed by the spirit of a Wendigo and was on the verge of transforming into one entirely. According to their defense, she had to be killed before she murdered other members of the tribe. 

There are still many stories told of Wendigo's that have been seen in northern Ontario, near the Cave of the Wendigo, and around the town of Kenora, where a creature has been spotted by traders, trackers and trappers for decades. There are many who still believe that the Wendigo roams the woods and the prairies of northern Minnesota and Canada. Whether it seeks human flesh, or acts as a portent of coming doom, is anyone's guess but before you start to doubt that it exists - remember that the stories and legends of this fearsome creature have been around since before the white man walked on these shores. The legends had to have gotten started somehow,


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Sep 7, 2010)

afternoon folks..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2010)

From young space cadets copy and paste on the Wendigo:
Even into the last century, Native Americans actively believed in, and searched for, the Wendigo. One of the most famous Wendigo hunters was a Cree Indian named Jack Fiddler. He claimed to kill at least 14 of the creatures in his lifetime, although the last murder resulted in his imprisonment at the age of 87. In October 1907, Fiddler and his son, Joseph, were tried for the murder of a Cree Indian woman. They both pleaded guilty to the crime but defended themselves by stating that the woman had been possessed by the spirit of a Wendigo and was on the verge of transforming into one entirely. According to their defense, she had to be killed before she murdered other members of the tribe.

So...... another word for Wendego is crazy woman? In that case, there are thousands if not millions walking the earth.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)

Anybody want to set a spell, and have a few drinks with me?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Anybody want to set a spell, and have a few drinks with me?



Wish i could, Nic. My mother is in town for some Doctor appt's. As soon as Jenny gets home, we're headed out to eat somewhere.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> From young space cadets copy and paste on the Wendigo:
> Even into the last century, Native Americans actively believed in, and searched for, the Wendigo. One of the most famous Wendigo hunters was a Cree Indian named Jack Fiddler. He claimed to kill at least 14 of the creatures in his lifetime, although the last murder resulted in his imprisonment at the age of 87. In October 1907, Fiddler and his son, Joseph, were tried for the murder of a Cree Indian woman. They both pleaded guilty to the crime but defended themselves by stating that the woman had been possessed by the spirit of a Wendigo and was on the verge of transforming into one entirely. According to their defense, she had to be killed before she murdered other members of the tribe.
> 
> So...... another word for Wendego is crazy woman? In that case, there are thousands if not millions walking the earth.



Yore just askin' for trouble today, huh?


----------



## Resica (Sep 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Anybody want to set a spell, and have a few drinks with me?



Drinkin again?  I'm in!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Wish i could, Nic. My mother is in town for some Doctor appt's. As soon as Jenny gets home, we're headed out to eat somewhere.



Have you talked to Jennifer? She was going to the barn after class today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Anybody want to set a spell, and have a few drinks with me?


 
Hang on, I'll go pour one up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Yore just askin' for trouble today, huh?



you're just circling me like a buzzard aren't you?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)

I`m just ready to relax for a while...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)

Be back shortly. I`m fixin` the beat the baby boy away from the leftover succatash.


----------



## Bubbette (Sep 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you're just circling me like a buzzard aren't you?



Probably comin' home Thursday for a couple of days. You'll need to kick your girlfriend out again. Tired of stawkin' ya on the interweb. Think I'll stawk ya in person for a bit.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Probably comin' home Thursday for a couple of days. You'll need to kick your girlfriend out again. Tired of stawkin' ya on the interweb. Think I'll stawk ya in person for a bit.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Anybody want to set a spell, and have a few drinks with me?



Well what is your pleasure?


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2010)

Flossie saw the vet again today, all the way up to 20lbs and healthy still


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 7, 2010)

Howdy y'all..Long time no see..Sorry I haven't been around lately..but I been busy with:
A new job....After a year scraping by doing freelance handyman work...I found a job repairing commercial floor cleaning equipment.
A new puppy...a 4 month old black lab mix named Luke...One of the smartest, most well behaved puppies I've ever had.
And to top it all off...tomorrow..My grandson will be brought into this world.
After a pretty rough stretch lasting over a year...all of a sudden..God is shining on me. 
During the rough stretch..I spent a lot of time with you folks here...and your company here in the driviler really helped smooth out the bad times. Y'all some great folks..and I appreciate it.


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi everybody!


----------



## Resica (Sep 7, 2010)

Glad to see things have turned upward for you Sweet. Glad to see you back!


----------



## Resica (Sep 7, 2010)

Howdy!


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Howdy y'all..Long time no see..Sorry I haven't been around lately..but I been busy with:
> A new job....After a year scraping by doing freelance handyman work...I found a job repairing commercial floor cleaning equipment.
> A new puppy...a 4 month old black lab mix named Luke...One of the smartest, most well behaved puppies I've ever had.
> And to top it all off...tomorrow..My grandson will be brought into this world.
> ...


glad to hear it


Benji314 said:


> Hi everybody!





Resica said:


> Howdy!



so do you put the lime in the blueberry or the blueberry in the lime?


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 7, 2010)

Resica said:


> Glad to see things have turned upward for you Sweet. Glad to see you back!



Thanks man..It was starting to get to me...Glad to be back.

Looks like we got a race in the NL east..may the best team win.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 7, 2010)

teacher leave them kids alone


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Howdy y'all..Long time no see..Sorry I haven't been around lately..but I been busy with:
> A new job....After a year scraping by doing freelance handyman work...I found a job repairing commercial floor cleaning equipment.
> A new puppy...a 4 month old black lab mix named Luke...One of the smartest, most well behaved puppies I've ever had.
> And to top it all off...tomorrow..My grandson will be brought into this world.
> ...



Glad to hear it. Hope it jus gets better from here on out


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 7, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Hi everybody!



Evening Benji..great avatar.



slip said:


> glad to hear it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



evenin slip. Good to see ya.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Howdy y'all..Long time no see..Sorry I haven't been around lately..but I been busy with:
> A new job....After a year scraping by doing freelance handyman work...I found a job repairing commercial floor cleaning equipment.
> A new puppy...a 4 month old black lab mix named Luke...One of the smartest, most well behaved puppies I've ever had.
> And to top it all off...tomorrow..My grandson will be brought into this world.
> ...


Welcome back, SW!
Congrats on the job!


Benji314 said:


> Hi everybody!


Hey, Benji! 


Resica said:


> Howdy!


grrrrrr.......... 



slip said:


> glad to hear it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up, Slipper?


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 7, 2010)

drivin by.... hi yall! bye yall!!


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 7, 2010)

if u strangle a smurf wat color doese it turn


----------



## Resica (Sep 7, 2010)

slip said:


> so do you put the lime in the blueberry or the blueberry in the lime?



Yes!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Glad to hear it. Hope it jus gets better from here on out



Thanks hankus...

How's school?


----------



## Resica (Sep 7, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Thanks man..It was starting to get to me...Glad to be back.
> 
> Looks like we got a race in the NL east..may the best team win.



Phils just blew a 7-4 lead in the top of the 8th. 7-7 now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> drivin by.... hi yall! bye yall!!



Bye, poultry babe!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> if u strangle a smurf wat color doese it turn



white.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Thanks hankus...
> 
> How's school?



Goin, not real smooth but goin. Seems tween school, werk, raisin birds and now huntin I'm jus strung slap out. This is how it is tthe only break I took was fer freshfest2 and it was gettin close to werk. It was cool to meet a few of the drivelers and they confirmed I exist


----------



## Resica (Sep 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> grrrrrr..........



Won't be long now !


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Welcome back, SW!
> Congrats on the job!



Thanks bama....lovin it..it's close to the house...suited to my talents (Mostly electrical)...and it may turn out to be quite lucrative.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> white.



why are they called apartments when there so close together


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> white.



 the last one I choked turned red


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 7, 2010)

blasted puter keeps knockin me off


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Resica said:


> Won't be long now !


nope. Don't be surprised if Joe Pa gets a standing ovation from the Tide faithful. 


Seth carter said:


> why are they called apartments when there so close together


Because people are kept apart by walls.


Hankus said:


> the last one I choked turned red


Then it wasn't a smurf but a midget. Hope you didn't hang around afterwards......


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> blasted puter keeps knockin me off



I'm on my phone and it sure is slow drivilin


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> blasted puter keeps knockin me off



It's happened everynight between 9 and 10:15pm for the last week or so.
Hey 243Savage!
whats the deal?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Then it wasn't a smurf but a midget. Hope you didn't hang around afterwards......




Oops


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

So....what have I missed?


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evening Benji..great avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> evenin slip. Good to see ya.





rhbama3 said:


> Welcome back, SW!
> Congrats on the job!
> 
> Hey, Benji!
> ...


just got back home from walkin the dogs and took the dogs on a walk here at home...




Seth carter said:


> if u strangle a smurf wat color doese it turn


uh...


....


Resica said:


> Yes!



getting a lime in a blueberry is going to be tough work!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> So....what have I missed?



Sweetwater is employed and about to be a baby granddad,
Benji visiting, Snowbabe chicken lady driveby, and Hankus choked a midget( waiting to hear how it ended).


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> So....what have I missed?



Nuttin jus me findin out the smurf I choked was a midjet. I didn't know til bamer tolt me


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sweetwater is employed and about to be a baby granddad,
> Benji visiting, Snowbabe chicken lady driveby, and Hankus choked a midget( waiting to hear how it ended).



Well I ain't postin from prison


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 7, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Evening Benji..great avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> evenin slip. Good to see ya.



Thanks! That's my little man there. Mamma took that pic when we were in Florida a few months back


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

Pretty much "the usual" then?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Pretty much "the usual" then?



ummm....... yeah.


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ummm....... yeah.



y'all didn't bash any cops while I was gone, did ya?


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Howdy y'all..Long time no see..Sorry I haven't been around lately..but I been busy with:
> A new job....After a year scraping by doing freelance handyman work...I found a job repairing commercial floor cleaning equipment.
> A new puppy...a 4 month old black lab mix named Luke...One of the smartest, most well behaved puppies I've ever had.
> And to top it all off...tomorrow..My grandson will be brought into this world.
> ...




Welcome back.  Congrats on the new job.  Hot av.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Welcome back.  Congrats on the new job.  Hot av.



time to dust off the old av.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks like I caught the tail end of this one! How y'all doin' tonight?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 7, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Howdy y'all..Long time no see..Sorry I haven't been around lately..but I been busy with:
> A new job....After a year scraping by doing freelance handyman work...I found a job repairing commercial floor cleaning equipment.
> A new puppy...a 4 month old black lab mix named Luke...One of the smartest, most well behaved puppies I've ever had.
> And to top it all off...tomorrow..My grandson will be brought into this world.
> ...


Good news SW!!



pbradley said:


> y'all didn't bash any cops while I was gone, did ya?


Thought that was your job!!


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>




Watch where you're a-pointin' that thang, Hop-a-Long.


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Looks like I caught the tail end of this one! How y'all doin' tonight?



Hey Belle!  I'm sleepy; how're you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> y'all didn't bash any cops while I was gone, did ya?



well, there was a thread started but Nic threatened to split skulls if there was any posts he didn't like. Kinda dicey.....


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

slip said:


> time to dust off the old av.



This one?


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good news SW!!
> 
> Thought that was your job!!



I quit. Low pay, hazardous work.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Looks like I caught the tail end of this one! How y'all doin' tonight?



Looks kindly that way. I'm auhite but I'm bout to give up on stayin up. I is bout tired. You ever get the dodge straitened out


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> This one?



sure go ahead, use that as your avatar for a while.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I quit. Low pay, hazardous work.


 Definitely hazardous with Nick flingin hawks!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Welcome back.  Congrats on the new job.  Hot av.


Thanks ..I'm gonna send ya a friend request on FB.



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Looks like I caught the tail end of this one! How y'all doin' tonight?


Evening Ms. Belle.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good news SW!!
> 
> Thought that was your job!!



Thanks Mitch.


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

slip said:


> sure go ahead, use that as your avatar for a while.




No can do, dude; I got a reputation for hot AVs to maintain.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Hey Belle!  I'm sleepy; how're you?



I'm exhausted...and after a week and a half, I FINALLY get a day off. 

All the merchandise for the trunk show (hundreds of pieces) had to be sorted by price and item number, and there were multiple quantities of each item number. What made it so hard is that a ring and a pendant could have the same item number...made it very difficult since we had watches, pendants, bracelets, earrings, gemstones, wedding rings, etc. Started on it yesterday, and hit the ground running on it this morning at 10. At 12:30 we got an email saying that it ALL had to be shipped out TODAY.........

This is a picture of the receipt that printed out at the end of the day of all the things we shipped. Keep in mind that while this is literally over 5 feet long, it'd be a lot longer if each item were listed by itself instead of multiples. I am 5'2", and the list starts over my head and curls on the ground....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I quit. Low pay, hazardous work.



Doggoneit I thougt that it was jus a self imposed moratorium, and now I find you jus quit. Now what am I posed to think. I thought ya was a mortar and ya was jus a quitter


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 7, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Thanks ..I'm gonna send ya a friend request on FB.
> 
> 
> Evening Ms. Belle.
> ...



Hi, Sweetie. lol



pbradley said:


> No can do, dude; I got a reputation for hot AVs to maintain.



Apparently not...I haven't made it to your avatar yet, so either I'm not hawt or you have awful taste.  (I'm kidding, I'm not that conceited)


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Definitely hazardous with Nick flingin hawks!!




I really do wish y'all would keep him out of the PF!


----------



## Sweetwater (Sep 7, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm exhausted...and after a week and a half, I FINALLY get a day off.
> 
> All the merchandise for the trunk show (hundreds of pieces) had to be sorted by price and item number, and there were multiple quantities of each item number. What made it so hard is that a ring and a pendant could have the same item number...made it very difficult since we had watches, pendants, bracelets, earrings, gemstones, wedding rings, etc. Started on it yesterday, and hit the ground running on it this morning at 10. At 12:30 we got an email saying that it ALL had to be shipped out TODAY.........
> 
> This is a picture of the receipt that printed out at the end of the day of all the things we shipped. Keep in mind that while this is literally over 5 feet long, it'd be a lot longer if each item were listed by itself instead of multiples. I am 5'2", and the list starts over my head and curls on the ground....


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I really do wish y'all would keep him out of the PF!



I volunteer













To watch y'all try


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Thanks ..I'm gonna send ya a friend request on FB.



Got it! You're in.



Hankus said:


> Doggoneit I thougt that it was jus a self imposed moratorium, and now I find you jus quit. Now what am I posed to think. I thought ya was a mortar and ya was jus a quitter



A "mortar?"


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm exhausted...and after a week and a half, I FINALLY get a day off.
> 
> All the merchandise for the trunk show (hundreds of pieces) had to be sorted by price and item number, and there were multiple quantities of each item number. What made it so hard is that a ring and a pendant could have the same item number...made it very difficult since we had watches, pendants, bracelets, earrings, gemstones, wedding rings, etc. Started on it yesterday, and hit the ground running on it this morning at 10. At 12:30 we got an email saying that it ALL had to be shipped out TODAY.........
> 
> This is a picture of the receipt that printed out at the end of the day of all the things we shipped. Keep in mind that while this is literally over 5 feet long, it'd be a lot longer if each item were listed by itself instead of multiples. I am 5'2", and the list starts over my head and curls on the ground....




That's a lotta bling!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I really do wish y'all would keep him out of the PF!


Heck I wish somebody would keep me outta there!!.....I really don't need to go on blood pressure meds!!


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2010)

man that confused the heck out of me.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2010)

Great now miz Belle and bradley have the same av. Its kindly like a flashback to the BBQBOSS n tripod fiasco


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Heck I wish somebody would keep me outta there!!.....I really don't need to go on blood pressure meds!!




Aw shucks, it ain't no big deal.  Come on in anytime.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Got it! You're in.
> 
> 
> 
> A "mortar?"



So you DO have good taste! 



pbradley said:


> That's a lotta bling!



Yeah, I only wish we had SOLD that much...



Hankus said:


> Great now miz Belle and bradley have the same av. Its kindly like a flashback to the BBQBOSS n tripod fiasco



Don't worry, I'll change mine in a few so we won't match.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Aw shucks, it ain't no big deal.  Come on in anytime.



Is that an open invitation? 

If so I'll pass


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)

Miss GeorgiaBelle, you just came almighty close to gettin` drug outa the political forum, by you hair. Then I saw it was Bradley.   Do not go in there!    Right now that is a dangerous place, along with a few select threads scattered here and yonder...  

First laugh I`ve had in a while.


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> So you DO have good taste!




Of course! You know I just luv redheads.  Why, if'n I was a hundred years younger...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2010)

And at this time I have no sense of humor, and don`t want to laugh!


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Is that an open invitation?



Certainly.


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Miss GeorgiaBelle, you just came almighty close to gettin` drug outa the political forum, by you hair. Then I saw it was Bradley.   Do not go in there!    Right now that is a dangerous place, along with a few select threads scattered here and yonder...
> 
> First laugh I`ve had in a while.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Aw shucks, it ain't no big deal.  Come on in anytime.


Went in last night, and the thread I posted in went *Poof* before I got back this morning!!...........I've had that happen way too much here lately!!..........
Don't wan't to start building up a record!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Miss GeorgiaBelle, you just came almighty close to gettin` drug outa the political forum, by you hair. Then I saw it was Bradley.   Do not go in there!    Right now that is a dangerous place, along with a few select threads scattered here and yonder...
> 
> First laugh I`ve had in a while.



 Philip, if you're gonna have me as your avatar, PLEASE, for pete's sake, stay outta trouble!

Nick, I ain't ever been to the PF and I ain't goin!



pbradley said:


> Of course! You know I just luv redheads.  Why, if'n I was a hundred years younger...



Oh, Philip, we both know it's only 90, not 100! 



Nicodemus said:


> And at this time I have no sense of humor, and don`t want to laugh!



Hey, guys, did you know that Nick's tootsies wiggle when he watches Yosemite Sam?


----------



## Benji314 (Sep 7, 2010)

Duuuuuudeeee!! I go away for a few and I come back in here and I'm seeing double. 

Not that that's a bad thing


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Philip, if you're gonna have me as your avatar, PLEASE, for pete's sake, stay outta trouble!
> 
> Nick, I ain't ever been to the PF and I ain't goin!



Would you like for me to swear off the PF for a while for you?





GeorgiaBelle said:


> Oh, Philip, we both know it's only 90, not 100!



Well, now!  That makes all the difference, don't it? Almost a shame we're already married up and all, now ain't it...





GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hey, guys, did you know that Nick's tootsies wiggle when he watches Yosemite Sam?



I DID NOT need to know this.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 7, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uRyIMqXA_o8?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uRyIMqXA_o8?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 7, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hey, guys, did you know that Nick's tootsies wiggle when he watches Yosemite Sam?


..........Catching my breath!!............


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Miss GeorgiaBelle, you just came almighty close to gettin` drug outa the political forum, by you hair. Then I saw it was Bradley.   Do not go in there!    Right now that is a dangerous place, along with a few select threads scattered here and yonder...
> 
> First laugh I`ve had in a while.




uh oh.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2010)

Is it time for: "The Drivel Bar and Grill" to reopen?


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uRyIMqXA_o8?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uRyIMqXA_o8?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>




Well, Nic, is yo' tootsies a-wigglin'?


----------



## slip (Sep 7, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uRyIMqXA_o8?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uRyIMqXA_o8?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



that would make the news these days.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Is it time for: "The Drivel Bar and Grill" to reopen?


It's all you Robert!!


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Is it time for: "The Drivel Bar and Grill" to reopen?



yep.


----------



## Hankus (Sep 7, 2010)

Nite y'all  my phone is dyin.

Y'all try to not get banded fer the next driveler opens


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Nite y'all  my phone is dyin.
> 
> Y'all try to not get banded fer the next driveler opens




Can't make no promises.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 7, 2010)

Somebody??


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Somebody??



they all done r-u-n-n o-f-t.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> they all done r-u-n-n o-f-t.


We need a mod to close this one!!.......You wanna sign back up!!


----------



## pbradley (Sep 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We need a mod to close this one!!.......You wanna sign back up!!



can I? Please?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> can I? Please?



Request has been noted, marked, and rush thru the process.   You will have your approval in the morning.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We need a mod to close this one!!.......You wanna sign back up!!





pbradley said:


> can I? Please?


Saving this one for posterity!!:bounce!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 7, 2010)

First and Last post


----------

